# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 12:44)

"_La Península Ibérica se encuentra ya plenamente bajo el influjo de las bajas presiones y una advección importante de origen atlántico. Una activa depresión se encuentra situada al Noroeste de Galicia, con un importante sistema frontal asociado que hoy está cruzando la Península de Oeste a Este. Procura precipitaciones abundantes a toda la fachada atlántica peninsular, y también los sistemas montañosos del interior, alcanzando precipitaciones más débiles y dispersas al litoral cantábrico y mediterráneo. Tal y como estaba previsto, de cara a mañana Jueves la depresión atlántica avanzará más sobre la Península, al no poder moverse hacia el Norte y centro de Europa, debido a la presencia de un fuerte anticiclón sobre el interior de Rusia, que alcanza presiones de hasta 1060hPa en su seno. Junto a ello mañana Jueves una segunda banda frontal barrerá la Península de Oeste a Este, bajo vientos aún del Oeste, pero relativamente más fríos, lo que puede suponer la posible aparición de nevadas no sólo en los sistemas montañosos del interior, sino que posiblemente también alcancen zonas altas de ambas mesetas, por encima de 800 ó 1000mts, entre la tarde de mañana Jueves y la mañana del Viernes. En esas horas la depresión, acompañada de un embolsamiento de aire frío en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera de hasta -30ºC a unos 5400mts, se adentrará en el interior de la Península desde el Atlántico.
(...) Así, ahora las previsiones indican un rápido tránsito de la depresión hacia el Este y la entrada durante el fin de semana del anticiclón de Azores sobre la Península, lo que cortaría esa formación de una situación inestable de Levante sobre la fachada mediterránea durante varios días._"
Fundacion © CEAM 




*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

*Re: Previsão do tempo e Alertas - Janeiro de 2008*

Ops o GFS descuidou-se  bela tendência


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 21:18)

O GFS já anda a dizer verdades a mais 





O ECM vai na onda  estes para meterem frio é como um porco espinho numa fábrica de balões tem um medooo.


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 22:12)

Realmente os modelos estão com bastante tendência, apesar de faltar ainda 1 semana

GFS, ECMWF, NOGAPS, WMC está tudo a seguir a tendência.

Parece que começaram a abrir a porta do congelador


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

NNNaaaaaãaaooo nestes dias vou estar na Alemanha!!
Não me digam que vem o frio para aqui e lá nada   
Vou arrancar os cabelinhos todos um por um e a seguir rapo as pernas com cera!


----------



## Blizzard (3 Jan 2008 às 22:49)

Boas, + 1 prá colecção (vou sonhar c este esta noite)


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 22:57)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas, + 1 prá colecção (vou sonhar c este esta noite)



Ipá acho que vou mandar construir um abrigo nuclear  ainda temos umas nevasca nacional este ano...


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Jan 2008 às 01:42)

Xiça penico!


----------



## rogers (4 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Qual será a probabilidade disso realmente acontecer?


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 10:52)

rogers disse:


> Qual será a probabilidade disso realmente acontecer?



0,001 %


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2008 às 11:56)

Penso que a partir de dia 8 a "coisa" promete!


http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...=EUR&var=ts&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...R&var=ps500&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=t850&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=prec&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 12:02)

O Atlântico está a preparar uns cozinhados que nós nem os modelos imaginamos  só sei que vão dar a volta ao estomago a muita gente.


----------



## Luis França (4 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

Não precisamos de imaginar. Vamos dar conta delas.

A ver vamos.


----------



## storm (4 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Atlântico está a preparar uns cozinhados que nós nem os modelos imaginamos  só sei que vão dar a volta ao estomago a muita gente.



Cozinhados? Neve? Chuva?

*Mário Barros*, diz ai que cozinhados é que ele anda a preparar.

Cumps,


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2008 às 14:21)

Este resumo dos modelos ECMWF e GFS parecem ilucidativos 

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/test8.gif

O ECMWF está perfeito, só mais um mergulhito para SE e voilá...bacalhau da noruega...em Portugal!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

mirones disse:


> Este resumo dos modelos ECMWF e GFS parecem ilucidativos
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/test8.gif
> 
> O ECMWF está perfeito, só mais um mergulhito para SE e voilá...bacalhau da noruega...em Portugal!



eu acho que a partir do nove vai ser sempre abrir!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Jan 2008 às 18:44)

Pois...O ECMWF e o GFS dão-lhe boa brita, mas por exemplo o NOGAPS mete uma entrada a 850hpa muittttooooo fraquinha, que nem chega a iso 0 praticamente à peninsula..!
Mas pela analise do ECMWF, parece que temos um pulmão...inspira (vai td até aos polos), expira (e chega td até nos)...Logo, na base deste modelo "inspira/expira"  teórico diria que realmente vamos ter um Janeiro e Fevereiro bem animados, e não vai de facto ser um Inverno tão seco como se preveria...Pena é que as entradas frias com "molho" não vao ser lá muito férteis...!A ver vamos..Mas condições para termos muita nevezinha durante tda esta temporada d Inverno no topo da estrela, ai isso temos!


----------



## Blizzard (4 Jan 2008 às 22:42)

À atenção do ppl do surf.

Amanhã à tarde no Guincho ondulação recorde que pode atingir os 43,5 metros segundo o site do IM.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 22:49)

Bem apanhado Blizzard.

Ena pá eles devem andar a fazer planos para tsunamis...se calhar devem estar a prever a queda no meio do atlantico de algum astroide do tamanho de um birlinde... e mesmo assim isso ainda é pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 23:16)

Mas que raio de M@@@@ é esta... já esgotei o meu dicionário...Enjoy.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 23:53)

Desculpem mas não resisti...seria fantástico mas a esta distância...







O que devemos destacar é as boas tendências que os modelos têm vindo a seguir para os próximos 15 dias.


----------



## Bgc (5 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

o freemeteo mete sleet e snow para a Guarda e para a zona de Bragança, nomeadamente Nogueira (a 5km), a partir do dia 10. A esta distância há sempre reservas, mas é o consolidar da tendência.


----------



## ACalado (5 Jan 2008 às 04:46)

curtam então esta run


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2008 às 10:47)

O dia 11 e 12 agrada-me...

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=t850&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 16:13)

Isto é um GIF da NOAA que actuliza sozinho conforme as previsões deles diz respeito ás temperaturas a 850 mb...e até agora mantem uns valentes 0ºC para vários dias.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2008 às 21:32)

Existe uma certa sintonia entre os modelos, o que me inspira alguma confiança...


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2008 às 00:50)

O UKMO também está em perfeita sintonia isto começa a prometer amanhã na run das 18horas já começo a acreditar mais, ou não...


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2008 às 00:56)

13.6º a chuva e o nevoeiro mantém-se

Minho aproveitei uma imagem que tu postas-te para o meu avatar! 
Bela imagem


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 10:58)

Comentários para que o cenário tem tendência a agravar-se


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 12:34)

Mas que VALENTE confusão vai neste Atlântico


----------



## mafr (6 Jan 2008 às 12:49)

Caros colegas

Este evento de neve será, lamentavelmente, mais um fiasco, pelo menos a cotas baixas e nas cidades do litoral. 

Os modelos podem ter todos os condimentos para que algo aconteça, o que desde já digo que não me parece, mas no moento da verdade nada vai acontecer.

Esclareçam-me de seguinte: a temperatura aos 850 hpa corresponde a uma altitude de 1500 m ?

Julgo que sim, logo à cota zero teremos uma temperatura acrescida em +/- 10ºC.

Já tenho 34 anos e toda a minha vida me interessei por fenómenos meteorológicos, já me levantei muitas vezes de madrugada com a esperança de ver nevar, esperança sempre gorada. As vezes que vi nevar no Porto (arredores) corresponderam sempre a situações meteorológicas fiferentes das que se esperam para estes dias, ou seja para que neve em Portugal a cotas baixas temos que ter um centro de baixas pressões a este de Espanha conjugado com o alongar do anticiclone dos Açores pelo centro da Europa, fazendo assim om que haja um fluxo de ar frio e com alguma instabilidade, embora com trajecto continental, de forma a chegar até às nossas latitudes em condiçoes de precipitar alguma neve.

Este fenómeno esteve sepre associado aos grandes nevões em cotas baixas na península e em Portugal, mais propriamente. Esta situação ocorre algumas vezes todos os invernos, só que infelizmente a posição relativa do centro de baixas pressões e do anticiclone nem sempre é a mais favorável, acabando os nevões por se verificarem apenas do lado espanhol nomeadamente Astúrias, Cantábrico e mesetas.

Com entradas de ar do atlântico por mais frias que sejam à partida o grau de humidade que trazem e a presença das águas do próprio atlântico a 14 ou 15 ºc´é praticamente impossível nevar a cotas baixas, pel menos no litoral.

A situação presente, quanto a mim não provocará nada de excepcional, quanto a neve, vamos ter etalvez muita até em locais altos e do interior: Estrela, Montalegre, Montemuro, Marão etc.. É  habitual situação de "Queda de neve nas terras altas do norte e centro acima dos 1000 ou 1200m".

É a nossa sina. No entanto para que não se perca a esperança na totalidade posso-vos relatar uma ocorrência no invenno de 84/85 num dia em que nada o faria prever e com uma temperatura que deveria rondar os 9/10 ºc levantou-se um vento forte e começou a saraivar violentamente, daí até começar a nevar foi um instante e assim ficou durante uma boa meia hora. Este fenómno foi algo parecido ao que ocorreu durante um jogo de futebol em Paços de Ferreira uns anos mais tarde, faltou acrescentar que quer nun caso quer no outro seriam cerca das 4 horas da tarde ou seja na hora em que teoricamente deveria fazer mais calor, a natureza tem destas coisas.

cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2008 às 12:49)

Vamos ter precipitação, que será mais ou menos intensa em função da posição do anticiclone. Se o anticiclone se colocar mais a oeste, lá para o final da semana até pudemos ter uma situação muito interessante. Se o anticiclone se aproximar ficamos sem nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 12:58)

mafr disse:


> Caros colegas
> 
> Este evento de neve será, lamentavelmente, mais um fiasco, pelo menos a cotas baixas e nas cidades do litoral.
> 
> ...



Sim mafr a 850 mb corresponde a 1500 metros de altitude.

E olha que nevar no litoral que eu saiba em Portugal não é normal se começar a nevar de forma frequente durante os Invernos é porque algo está a mudar nem que neve apenas uma vez no Inverno inteiro 

E eu continuo a dizer se não nevar este ano de norte a sul vou a fazer cambalhotas até Fátima.


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2008 às 13:24)

Então para nevar a cotas baixa, isto é, aqui em paços, temos que ter a 1500 metros -10 graus?

Será isso?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 13:30)

rogers disse:


> Então para nevar a cotas baixa, isto é, aqui em paços, temos que ter a 1500 metros -10 graus?
> 
> Será isso?



Claro que não basta a temperatura estar abaixo dos 0ºC o preferivel é -1ºC -2ºC claro que quanto mais baixa melhor -10ºC estaria mais que garantido mas isso só vai ocorrer por cá daqui a uns 10 anos  a temperatura a nivel do solo convem que esteje abaixo dos 3ºC/4ºC.


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2008 às 13:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro que não basta a temperatura estar abaixo dos 0ºC o preferivel é -1ºC -2ºC claro que quanto mais baixa melhor -10ºC estaria mais que garantido mas isso só vai ocorrer por cá daqui a uns 10 anos  a temperatura a nivel do solo convem que esteje abaixo dos 3ºC/4ºC.



Eu percebo que está tudo interligado, mas especificamente há dois processos diferentes que controlam as teperaturas a 1500 e ao nível do solo? Seria a pressão?

Os ventos?

Desculpe a ignorância!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 13:43)

rogers disse:


> Eu percebo que está tudo interligado, mas especificamente há dois processos diferentes que controlam as teperaturas a 1500 e ao nível do solo? Seria a pressão?
> 
> Os ventos?
> 
> Desculpe a ignorância!



Não faz mal nenhum perguantar...quanto mais informação partilhamos mais aprendemos sejam quais forem as perguntas.

Sim normalmente é a pressão e as massas de ar que permitem que as temperauras mudem...

-------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------

Esta já é valente mas o que está pra frente até faz bater o dente.


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2008 às 15:01)




----------



## Nuno (6 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

rogers disse:


>



Depende da altitude que estejas


----------



## mafr (6 Jan 2008 às 15:26)

Lamento mas com entradas de ar deste quadrante, não neva a cotas baixas. Situações como esta ocorrem várias vezes vezes por ano.


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

Pelas actuais runs dos modelos e respectivos ensembles, também não vejo possibilidade de queda de percipitação em forma de neve na próxima semana a não ser nos locais mais ou menos habituais e com altitudes elevadas.
Existem vários factores que têm vindo a ser indicados por vários companheiros do fórum e que segundo as runs actuais não estão de acordo com possível queda de neve a não ser em locais "mais ou menos habituais", tendo em conta o n/posicionamento geográfico, o n/clima é excelente!

As temperaturas estão de facto elevadas em altitude quer a 850 quer a 500 hPa, e, não basta termos temperaturas mais baixas o geopotencial também ele é elevado a humidade tão pouco ajuda.

Agora num futuro próximo em que a posição do anticiclone (entre outros factores) permita a que se altere a criculação "zonal" com mudança no jet, as condições podem alterar-se.

Enfim isto é apenas uma "humilde" opinião e leitura pessoal pelo que o frio continua a "aumentar" noutras posições geográficas, e de um momento para o outro as alterações podem ocorrer.

Vamos vendo as tendências e os ensembles


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

mafr disse:


> Lamento mas com entradas de ar deste quadrante, não neva a cotas baixas. Situações como esta ocorrem várias vezes vezes por ano.



Temos tido por vezes entradas de Norte onde o jet cai de latitudes muito superiores e que dão neve a 400/500 m aí na tua zona. Não tem necessariamente de sair de Nordeste na típica situação de fim de janeiro. Se achas difícil nevar no Porto imagina eu... Na minha zona só vejo neve nas fotografias. 

De momento os modelos mostram a passagem de algumas frentes (11-14). Vai chuver mas não será grande coisa. O jet tá muito alto. Quanto à neve, só lá pró fim da semana que agora começa se pode especular alguma coisa...


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

Sim, a última saída do GFS (12z) (que modelo rasca, só acerta as ondas de calor...) deita por terra qualquer possibilidade de termos neve no mínimo a cotas baixas/médias. Tira precipitação e frio de um momento para o outro, especialmente a 500 hPa. O que há uns dias atrás era um nevão assegurada, passou agora para uma nevezita normal para as terras altas e quem sabe uns flocos para as terras acima dos 700 m. Enfim, o habitual...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Boas amigos!
Alguém me pode indicar um modelo onde eu possa consultar as temperaturas a 500hPa?
Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2008 às 11:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boas amigos!
> Alguém me pode indicar um modelo onde eu possa consultar as temperaturas a 500hPa?
> Obrigado



Ferreira5 este site dá  tens é de meteres os dados iguais á imagem...

Se tiveres mais alguma dúvida pergunta.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2008 às 12:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ferreira5 este site dá  tens é de meteres os dados iguais á imagem...
> 
> Se tiveres mais alguma dúvida pergunta.



Obrigado!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2008 às 12:17)

Ferramenta que utilizo:

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPT

É a de mais simples analise.

No fim do link, LPPT é para Lisboa, para verem noutros locais substituam por exemplo por:

LPPR - Porto
LPBG - Bragança
LPFR - Faro

Estes quatros digitos sao o codigo METAR e funciona com quase todas as estações metar espalhadas pelo mundo.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Ferramenta que utilizo:
> 
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPT
> 
> ...



Mais um obrigado!


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2008 às 12:39)

INM: 

DIA 11 (VIERNES)

EN LA MITAD NOROESTE DE LA PENISNULA, SE PREVEN PRECIPITACIONES
DEBILES, QUE SERAN MAS INTENSAS HACIA EL NOROESTE, PUDIENDO SER
MODERADAS Y OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA EN GALICIA, AREA
CANTABRICA Y PIRINEOS CENTRALES Y OCCIDENTALES. ES PROBABLE QUE
LAS PRECIPITACIOMES CON MENOR PROBABILIDAD E INTENSIDAD, SE
EXTIENDAN HACIA EL SURESTE, SALVO AL LITORAL DE LEVANTE DONDE
PREDOMINARAN LOS CIELOS POCO NUBOSOS. EN CANARIAS, PROBABLES
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES EN EL NORTE E INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL
SUR. EN BALEARES, ES POSIBLE ALGUN CHUBASCO DEBIL. *COTA DE NIEVE
BAJANDO HASTA 900 M EN EL NORTE Y NOROESTE*, 1300 M EN EL CENTRO Y
PIRINEOS ORIENTALES Y 1700 M EN EL SUR.

TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO LIGERO EN LA MITAD NOROESTE PENINSULAR,
EN ASCENSO LIGERO EN BALEARES, Y SIN CAMBIOS EN EL RESTO.

EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, VIENTOS DE COMPONENTE W  FLOJOS A
MODERADOS, AUMENTANDO A MODERADOS EN EL TERCIO NORTE Y LITORAL
ANDALUZ Y A FUERTES EN EL LITORAL GALLEGO Y CANTABRICO. EN
CANARIAS, DEL NE MODERADOS.

Nada mau, melhor que nada!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2008 às 12:57)

Bgc disse:


> INM:
> 
> DIA 11 (VIERNES)
> 
> ...



sim sempre podemos ir até à Serra de Nogueira!


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2008 às 13:26)

É provável que se possa estender até à cidade...


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2008 às 18:28)

depois de estar a ver os modelos actuais para o proximo domingo e  fazendo as continhas dava a modica quantia de 






pena que até la mude muita coisa


----------



## Nortadas (7 Jan 2008 às 18:47)

Caros colegas de forum aqui por matosinhos continua tudo numa pasmaceira. Chuva molha tolos e nevoeiro (agora melhorou).  os modelos continuam me a dizer que assim continuará nos proximos dias. Mais quintas feiras como a passada anseio eu!
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2008 às 18:48)

spiritmind disse:


> depois de estar a ver os modelos actuais para o proximo domingo e  fazendo as continhas dava a modica quantia de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiritmind onde foste buscar o "gráfico" ??


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2008 às 19:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Spiritmind onde foste buscar o "gráfico" ??



http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php?action=static&staticpage=7

tens é de te registrar  

abraço


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2008 às 19:21)

spiritmind disse:


> depois de estar a ver os modelos actuais para o proximo domingo e  fazendo as continhas dava a modica quantia de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente para esse dia a altura do geopotencial é de quase 1500 m e não 1200 m 

O episódio de sexta está perdido, mas estou com boas esperanças para domingo. Espero que o GFS não faça das suas desta vez, ou melhor ainda, que compense o fiasco de sexta feira...


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2008 às 19:59)

Fil disse:


> Infelizmente para esse dia a altura do geopotencial é de quase 1500 m e não 1200 m
> 
> O episódio de sexta está perdido, mas estou com boas esperanças para domingo. Espero que o GFS não faça das suas desta vez, ou melhor ainda, que compense o fiasco de sexta feira...



pois é  erro meu  é de 1440 para ser mais preciso  assim é que está certo 
mas isso acho que agora é o menos importante o mais importante é chegar a domingo e  que os modelos mantenham esta tendência


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2008 às 22:27)




----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Bem o GFS para sexta até não acho mau de todo...

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







E o sempre cauteloso ECM também aponta chuva e frio para Domingo, eu cá não me suicidava


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Acho que o episódio dos dias 13 e 14 também pode estar condenado. Falta frio tanto a 850hPa como a 500hPa.
Enfim, isto não está fácil...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2008 às 10:08)

Pois é parece que este tempo monótono é para continuar .... nas próximas 220h, e depois reina o "anti-ciclone"!!!
Quanto á chuva vai reinar o chuvisco com excepção de Domingo em que a chuva até pode ser forte no Norte e litoral Centro.

Creio que apenas Fevereiro é que pode trazer ainda alguma surpresa !!!


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2008 às 11:25)

Baseado no último run das 06z do GFS, a situação dos próximo 7 dias marcada por uma sucessão de vales depressionários, a 11 e a 13 Janeiro com precipitação e algum frio, deixando quer um quer outro as cotas no norte sempre acima dos 900m. Nada de especial portanto, mas também não lhe chamaria monotonia.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2008 às 12:25)

Serão vários dias, já a partir de 4ª feira, com precipitação, descida dos valores de temperatura e neve a cotas entre 900 – 1200 metros. È uma situação muito interessante e que em Invernos anteriores não foi assim tão habitual.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2008 às 12:33)

Dan disse:


> Serão vários dias, já a partir de 4ª feira, com precipitação, descida dos valores de temperatura e neve a cotas entre 900 – 1200 metros. È uma situação muito interessante e que em Invernos anteriores não foi assim tão habitual.



Sim parece que se estão a generalizar as entradas de noroeste...era só a temperatura descer um pouco e tinhamos um Inverno em grande...nós Brigantinos temos sempre a serra de Nogueira onde certamente iremos ver o elemento branco já na próxima sexta o que  já não é mau!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 13:16)

Parece que a primeira entrada de noroeste vai ser 






Pena que não haja precipitação prevista para ca para baixo, mas parece que vai haver um pouco de neve lá para os lados de Montalegre e talvez Bragança


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

Monotonia porque trata-se de eventos meteorológicos repetitivos com chuva fraca sendo moderado no minho, que se tiramos Domingo se caissem cerca de 20 mm em 7 dias no Norte e 5 mm no Sul seria um sorte ...
Domingo é que poderá chover no norte mais do que todos os outros dias juntos !!


----------



## snowfall4all (8 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui vai uma contribuição para a avaliaçao de sexta-feira dia 11.






Cmpt.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jan 2008 às 15:48)

snowfall4all disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Aqui vai uma contribuição para a avaliaçao de sexta-feira dia 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas...compadre alentejano 


Vai por estas bandas http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-43.html e apresenta-te aos demais


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

Eu tb sou da opinião, que isto não está assim tão mau.
Tendo em conta o Outono e o final de Dezembro. Pelo menos vem água e quem sabe para o pessoal no extremo norte o elemento branco os visite já na sexta.
Por aqui


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2008 às 15:55)

jpmartins disse:


> Eu tb sou da opinião, que isto não está assim tão mau.
> Tendo em conta o Outono e o final de Dezembro. Pelo menos vem água e quem sabe para o pessoal no extremo norte o elemento branco os visite já na sexta.
> Por aqui



Além da chuva que vai cair certamente é de salientar a queda grande de temperatura que se vai verificar sexta e que é comum nas previsões para vários locais de norte a sul de Portugal... É que sinceramente, ALELUIA!!! A primavera tem o seu tempo de vir...


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2008 às 16:09)

Ca para mim se vier neve é mesmo so para o final de janeiro. Afinal não pode haver duas sem três!!
Mas não podemos desanimar, pelo que vi as coisas estão bem encaminhadas, resta esperar, talvez esta espera traga depois alguma coisa impressionate.

Mas claro se não vir neve outra vez aqui, ha sempre a serra da estrela claro! Ou então Londres para onde vou passar 3 dias para a semana. talvez veja la nevar, quem sabe!


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2008 às 16:57)

Bem, já vi que o GFS, depois de eliminar a situação de sexta há dois dias atrás, hoje fez quase o mesmo com a situação de Domingo, que está bem mais light que ontem. Isto de gostar de meteorologia e viver em Portugal é complicado... 

Vão ser duas situações interessantes, mas comparado com o que se previa em dias anteriores, vai ser uma valente *. É irritante ver como o GFS quase muda as previsoes que se mantinham constantes a poucas horas de acontecerem e sempre da forma que menos queremos...


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2008 às 17:05)

Fil disse:


> Bem, já vi que o GFS, depois de eliminar a situação de sexta há dois dias atrás, hoje fez quase o mesmo com a situação de Domingo, que está bem mais light que ontem. Isto de gostar de meteorologia e viver em Portugal é complicado...
> 
> Vão ser duas situações interessantes, mas comparado com o que se previa em dias anteriores, vai ser uma valente *. É irritante ver como o GFS quase muda as previsoes que se mantinham constantes a poucas horas de acontecerem e sempre da forma que menos queremos...



Eu não acredito em cenários a longo prazo... mas a verdade é que mesmo para a frente dos dias que referiste não se prevê nada de muito interessante...


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

Fil disse:


> Bem, já vi que o GFS, depois de eliminar a situação de sexta há dois dias atrás, hoje fez quase o mesmo com a situação de Domingo, que está bem mais light que ontem. Isto de gostar de meteorologia e viver em Portugal é complicado...
> 
> Vão ser duas situações interessantes, mas *comparado com o que se previa em dias anteriores, vai ser uma valente **. É irritante ver como o GFS quase muda as previsoes que se mantinham constantes a poucas horas de acontecerem e sempre da forma que menos queremos...






Já devias estar habituado 

Eu também não acredito que seja grande coisa


----------



## mafr (8 Jan 2008 às 18:32)

Pela última imagem de satélite que vi parece que se está a formar uma depressão no Mediterrâneo a norte da Tunisia, com um pouco de sorte se esse campo depressionário se estabelecer e expandir para Oeste, com a ajuda do anticiclone dos Açores a bloquear a entrada de depressões atlânticas pode-se estabelecer uma corrente de nordeste na península e podemos ter algumas surpresas.

Estarei a sonhar, é que eu não percebo nada disto ???????


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2008 às 19:18)

Eu continuo a achar que o episódio sexta-sábado poderá ser interessante...pelo menos no norte...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

mafr disse:


> Pela última imagem de satélite que vi parece que se está a formar uma depressão no Mediterrâneo a norte da Tunisia, com um pouco de sorte se esse campo depressionário se estabelecer e expandir para Oeste, com a ajuda do anticiclone dos Açores a bloquear a entrada de depressões atlânticas pode-se estabelecer uma corrente de nordeste na península e podemos ter algumas surpresas.
> 
> Estarei a sonhar, é que eu não percebo nada disto ???????



Sim mafr de facto parece estar a nascer algo naquela zona...talvez deia algo.

Eu tenho visto muitas gaivotas por aqui será que algo se passa no Altântico  :assobio::assobio:


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2008 às 20:24)

Penso que a cota poderá descer abaixo dos 800m de sexta para sábado...vamos ver é se há precipitação...!


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2008 às 21:12)

*ferreira5*, em q te baseias?


----------



## Nortadas (8 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Boas ! Eu penso que a cota de neve nao deverá descer os 1000 m. Vamos ver no que dá sexta e domingo, vamos ver se deixo de ver chuviscos à minha frente!
Cumprimentos


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2008 às 22:06)

Ups post duplicado sorry...


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2008 às 22:07)

não está mal  não se esqueçam que e a run das 18h 

















isto ainda pode dar a volta


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2008 às 22:23)

No Domingo segundo esta run foi tudo ao ar


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 22:27)

spiritmind disse:


> No Domingo segundo esta run foi tudo ao ar



Deixa-me advinhar foi adiado ?? é preciso ter pacencia...é o que eu digo o frio morre á porta de casa.


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Deixa-me advinhar foi adiado ?? é preciso ter pacencia...é o que eu digo o frio morre á porta de casa.



eu diria antecipado pois será a situação de sexta pois de domingo em diante  enfim temos de esperar é o melhor que fazemos do que andamos aki a stressar com a estupidez dos modelos


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2008 às 01:13)

olá a todos.É  minha 1ª participação neste forum.Nunca é tarde.É sempre a tempo quando se fala do Tempo.E afinal,não somos assim tão poucos,os maluquinhos pela  termodinâmica  da Atmosfera.Este forum cresce, cresce todos os dias.Sigo-o há muito e assisti ao seu desenvolvimento.Achei que era altura de contribuir com a  minha humilde maluqueira de estar sempre atento ao tempo que faz, mas sobretudo ao tempo que aí vem.
Assim sendo,e para os amantes do frio uma palavra de conforto:-a última vez que nevou no Porto de uma forma consistente,foi em fev.83 após um dos Janeiros mais tépidos e húmidos que reza a História.Em Meteorologia 15 dias é uma Eternidade.Um mês é o Desconhecido.
Certo, certinho é o que aí já vemuas Ondulações Frontais,uma na sexta,outra no domingo,com chuva e vento quanto mais a norte,quanto mais a Oeste e que vai quebrar com esta monotonia (ditadura)do cinzentão e do chuvisco com pressões de 1030...
Depois ,logo se verá...É assim que eu vejo como estas coisas têm que ser vistas...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2008 às 09:38)

O IM mete a cota acima dos 1200m para sexta dia 11.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2008 às 10:14)

Boas,



Mas vocês ainda acreditam em milagres ???


----------



## jpaulov (9 Jan 2008 às 10:15)

jpmartins disse:


> O IM mete a cota acima dos 1200m para sexta dia 11.



Como não acertam uma... 
 pode ser que venha lá para os 800m!


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 10:23)

Naevo disse:


> Como não acertam uma...
> pode ser que venha lá para os 800m!



O que acho estranho é uma variação tão brutal das temperaturas num espaço de tempo tão curto e depois de alguns dias de uma irritante estabilidade térmica... É que mesmo com uma cota de neve a 1200 metros, isso significava uma queda acentuada da temperatura generalizada! Se de facto tal acontecer penso (leigamente) que isto se pode tornar algo "imprevisível". Mas não estou muito confiante em que aconteça algo de muito significativo nem surpreendente


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2008 às 11:04)

jpmartins disse:


> O IM mete a cota acima dos 1200m para sexta dia 11.



Sim mas o IM não acerta uma! O INM põe a cota nos 900m...


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2008 às 11:34)

O Meteogalicia, organismo oficial galego, arrisca mesmo os 800 metros 



> Unha fronte moi activa cruzará o país durante esta xornada. Deste xeito, teremos que agardar ceos cubertos con precipitacións, de intensidade puntualmente forte durante a mañá,* e que serán en forma de neve por riba dos 800 ou 900 metros.* As temperaturas mínimas permanecerán sen cambios e as máximas descenderán lixeiramente. Os ventos soprarán de compoñente oeste, fortes no litoral e moderados no interior con refachos fortes


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 12:05)

*GFS 6z  para 6ªf 12z*
Como isto raramente melhora, costuma é piorar duvido muito em cotas de 800m, ver para acreditar, mas quem sabe.


----------



## snowfall4all (9 Jan 2008 às 12:30)

Boas, vejam em www.snow-forecast.com


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 12:44)

GFS - previsão de precipitação e risco de neve - 312h

Pena que está longe






 acho que é isto que o atlantico tanto prepara... tou confiante que mesmo a longo prazo existam maiores probabilidades de isto acontecer

a temperatura a 850 hPa - 312h






*É que era perfeito pá!!*


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2008 às 13:04)

Sexta-feira, o INM ainda está mais optimista 



> EN EL NOROESTE Y NORTE PENINSULAR, SE PREVEN PRECIPITACIONES
> DEBILES A MODERADAS, QUE SE EXTENDERAN HACIA EL SUR Y ESTE, A LA
> VEZ QUE DISMINUYEN SU INTENSIDAD, A TODA LA PENINSULA, EXCEPTO AL
> LITORAL DEL SURESTE Y MELILLA, DONDE SOLO SE ESPERAN INTERVALOS
> ...



© INM


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

Ou seja:

Haverá chuva que poderá cair sobre a forma de neve acima de certas e determinadas alturas!! Querem ver como vou acertar?!


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

Minho disse:


> Sexta-feira, o INM ainda está mais optimista



O que tu queres sei eu, isso já anda é para aí um nervoso miudinho hehehe 

Pessoal novo no Forum, vale sempre a pena ver ou rever estas reportagens de neve do Minho:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-batateiro-melgaco-fevereiro-2006-a-148.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-lamas-de-mouro-28-janeiro-2006-a-1469.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-zona-de-melgaco-08-12-2006-a-586.html


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

O momento decisivo deve ser durante a manhã de sábado...vamos ver se a precipitação aparece visto a probabilidade ser bastante reduzida...


Na Sexta não será fácil a cidade de Bragança ver neve




Fonte: © climetua.fis.ua.pt



No Sábado de manhã se houver precipitação não será muita.
Mas aí sim poderia ser de neve em Bragança...




Fonte: © climetua.fis.ua.pt


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

Vince disse:


> O que tu queres sei eu, isso já anda é para aí um nervoso miudinho hehehe
> 
> Pessoal novo no Forum, vale sempre a pena ver ou rever estas reportagens de neve do Minho:
> 
> ...



Ah...
O Minho é um verdadeiro "caça nevões"...
Que fotos espectaculares... Adorei mesmo....


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 14:12)

Vince disse:


> O que tu queres sei eu, isso já anda é para aí um nervoso miudinho hehehe
> 
> Pessoal novo no Forum, vale sempre a pena ver ou rever estas reportagens de neve do Minho:
> 
> ...



Vi as reportagens pela primeira vez... estão absolutamente excelentes... ainda bem que não podem ver a minha cara de parvo a olhar para as fotos com aquele sorriso infantil embevecido sempre que vejo neve...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 14:31)

Vince disse:


> O que tu queres sei eu, isso já anda é para aí um nervoso miudinho hehehe
> 
> Pessoal novo no Forum, vale sempre a pena ver ou rever estas reportagens de neve do Minho:
> 
> ...





Minho... que coisa fabulosa!! Excelente, só no nosso portugal...
Talvez este ano se repita...


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2008 às 14:42)

Vince disse:


> O que tu queres sei eu, isso já anda é para aí um nervoso miudinho hehehe
> 
> Pessoal novo no Forum, vale sempre a pena ver ou rever estas reportagens de neve do Minho:
> 
> ...





E falta esta que foi o nevão que mais gostei de fotografar 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-lamas-de-mouro-melgaco-26-02-2006-a-159.html
.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 14:54)

Minho disse:


> E falta esta que foi o nevão que mais gostei de fotografar
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-lamas-de-mouro-melgaco-26-02-2006-a-159.html
> .



Pois! percebe-se... além da luz ser muita foi um nevão impressionante... Aquela foto da estrada mostra bem a altura da neve!!! para aí meio metro não


----------



## fontes79 (9 Jan 2008 às 15:14)

Bom dia pessoal.
Preciava da vossa ajuda. Sera que alguem me sabe dizer que tipo de tempo se espera para o fim de semana, na regiao do geres, mais precisamente na parte mais proxima de Pitoes das junias?

Estou com ideias de dar um passeio para esses lados, e gostava de saber com que tempo contar.  Sera que tem nevado por la?

Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

fontes79 disse:


> Bom dia pessoal.
> Preciava da vossa ajuda. Sera que alguem me sabe dizer que tipo de tempo se espera para o fim de semana, na regiao do geres, mais precisamente na parte mais proxima de Pitoes das junias?
> 
> Estou com ideias de dar um passeio para esses lados, e gostava de saber com que tempo contar.  Sera que tem nevado por la?
> ...



Bem-vindo fontes79. À data de hoje não há um único resto de neve no Gerês pois as temperaturas elevadas no início da semana derreteram tudo. Agora a grande expectativa é este fim-de-semana. As probabilidade de cair neve na sexta-feira são altas por isso o melhor é indo passar aqui pelo fórum para acompanhar a situação. Sem dúvida que a concretizar-se as previsões no Sábado terias neve em Pitões das Júnias...


----------



## fontes79 (9 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

obrigado Minho, eu vou passando. Gostei do vosso forum.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2008 às 16:30)

Minho disse:


> E falta esta que foi o nevão que mais gostei de fotografar
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-lamas-de-mouro-melgaco-26-02-2006-a-159.html
> .



E quando eu pensava que já tinha visto tudo... 

Aliás: 

Também fiquei com aquele sorriso parvo...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2008 às 17:04)

Realmente, que grande e valiosa colecção de fotos Minho
Até fiquei com frio só de ver .


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 17:20)

Melhorou o GFS no run das 12Z, a 48 horas de distância

O seguimento desta situação passa a ser feito em tópico especial:
 Seg. Especial Neve e Granizo 11-13 Janeiro 2008


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 18:32)

Minho disse:


> E falta esta que foi o nevão que mais gostei de fotografar
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-lamas-de-mouro-melgaco-26-02-2006-a-159.html
> .




Nem tenho palavras... 
Espectacular!!!


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2008 às 10:20)

Sei que é pura futurologia mas não resisti até porque a previsao até é para aquelas datas que neva por aqui.











Será...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2008 às 11:16)

Bem a previsão para o fim do mês promete ... 
Anticiclone a todo o vapor , e promete reinar desde os Açores até á Europa Central espectáculo ... o que vale é que o mês de Fevereiro felizmente parece ser completamente diferente ....
Nunca se sabe porque os modelos a medio-longo prazo nunca se sabe!!!

Este mês aqui no Sul apenas deve cair cerca de 30% do valor normal de precipitação e no Norte e centro deve cair cerca de 70% no Minho e entre 30% a 50% no resto das regiões !!!

Resta fevereiro ....o mês de todas as expectativas !!!


----------



## mafr (11 Jan 2008 às 12:37)

Esta situação para o fim do mês parece-me perfeita para haver neve em cotas baixas em todo o interior norte e beira alta. Quanto ao litoral vai depender da intensidade do AA e do posicionamento relativo deste com as baixas pressões. No entanto de todos os modelos ou previsões, desde Dezembro, esta parece ser a melhor, até porque é uma situação tipica de neve em Portugal.


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2008 às 13:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Sei que é pura futurologia mas não resisti até porque a previsao até é para aquelas datas que neva por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deixa-me adivinhar, dia 27 será a um Domingo....
Ja n digo nada


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 21:03)

Gostam bastante das temperaturas na méda/alta atmosfera  ao menos algo positivo mesmo que nao dê nada.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Sei que é pura futurologia mas não resisti até porque a previsao até é para aquelas datas que neva por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entretanto como seria de esperar o GFS já entornou o prato e apagou toda a previsão...


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2008 às 21:47)

este ano n temos neve para ninguem...pelo menos aqui no sul ...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 21:47)

squidward disse:


> este ano n temos neve para ninguem...pelo menos aqui no sul ...



Não deites os foguetes antes da festa ainda a procissão vai no ar


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 19:43)

A médio prazo os modelos não auguram nada de bom.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 19:49)

As previsões que tenho visto confirmam os modelos...

Mais: Alguns sites começam a prever a médio prazo máximas de 20ºC e mínimas acima de 10 para muitas cidades do centro e norte do país...

Isto são apenas previsões mas são de chorar quase 

Único consolo... Ultimamente nota-se que os modelos têm andado doidos... quem sabe se isto não muda tudo.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 19:59)

Estamos na epoca do AA deixem vir o Verão que ele já se vai embora  a chuva agora é por acréscimo quase.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

Se o que o GFS prevê se concretizar, é uma primavera antecipada no mês mais frio do ano, e não me admirava nada de ver uns records de calor batidos. Estes Janeiros já não são o que eram...


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 16:13)

Fil disse:


> Se o que o GFS prevê se concretizar, é uma primavera antecipada no mês mais frio do ano, e não me admirava nada de ver uns records de calor batidos. Estes Janeiros já não são o que eram...



Bem, tou mesmo a ver que no final da semana (acalmia de exames), já vai dar para ir até à linha para apanhar um pouco de sol!
Há que aproveitar quando o sol vem.. Já tou mesmo a ver que Agosto vai ser... molhadito!! LOL
(Por mim que venham as trovoadas de verão!! ) Já que não neva...


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

só me apetece rir 

















nem sei onde as vai buscar


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Boas amigo spiritmind

Essas imagens sao muito boas de ver, pois os modelos já as mostraram a algum tempo e ate foi referenciado aqui no fórum lembram-se? I toda agente sabe como é bom ver estas tendências, as tendências sao muito importantes. E ja reparam mais uma vez em que dia são? 25,26,27,28 ! E ja agora existe imagens melhores do que essas agora nesta run  Por mim não me importava que viesse o AA mas depois que viesse aquilo que tudo nos esperamos, situação a acompanhar mas sem exaltações.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

nem sei onde as vai buscar [/QUOTE]

esperança...

Eu abri o tópico de dia 11, tu crias o de dia 26...e em janeiro já será o terceiro, pois ja tinha nevado no inicio do mês.À terceira é de vez...e a concordar com os anos anteriores, vai ser no fim de Janeiro.Força.....

Apesar de tudo antes disso, vamos ter dias bem amenos...mas é só para nos enganar...hehehe


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

spiritmind disse:


> só me apetece rir
> 
> 
> 
> nem sei onde as vai buscar



Estava a ver o mesmo...
Esta saída foi para deixar o pessoal louco...e lá vai Lisboa ter neve outra vez

Amanhã caput


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

MeteoPtg disse:


> nem sei onde as vai buscar



esperança...

Eu abri o tópico de dia 11, tu crias o de dia 26...e em janeiro já será o terceiro, pois ja tinha nevado no inicio do mês.À terceira é de vez...e a concordar com os anos anteriores, vai ser no fim de Janeiro.Força.....

Apesar de tudo antes disso, vamos ter dias bem amenos...mas é só para nos enganar...hehehe[/QUOTE]

Claro, a sério isto nao é por nada, ja viram semp nos mesmo dias? Realmente niguem me sabe explicar isso mas la que é muito bom la isso é


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2008 às 23:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Estava a ver o mesmo...
> Esta saída foi para deixar o pessoal louco...e lá vai Lisboa ter neve outra vez
> 
> Amanhã caput



Sim claro e vai ser caput mais mais vezes se puser é a partir das 150 h mas o que conta aqui são as tendências nada mais


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2008 às 23:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> nem sei onde as vai buscar



esperança...

Eu abri o tópico de dia 11, tu crias o de dia 26...e em janeiro já será o terceiro, pois ja tinha nevado no inicio do mês.À terceira é de vez...e a concordar com os anos anteriores, vai ser no fim de Janeiro.Força.....

Apesar de tudo antes disso, vamos ter dias bem amenos...mas é só para nos enganar...hehehe[/QUOTE]

se isto de concretizar ate crio o tópico a caminho de fatima para la ir  por uma velinha 

este dia 26janeiro realmente é um dia especial para o nosso pais  havia de ser feriado nacional


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Estava a ver o mesmo...
> Esta saída foi para deixar o pessoal louco...e lá vai Lisboa ter neve outra vez
> 
> Amanhã caput



Nós rimos, rimos... Mas a verdade é que se volta a nevar em Lisboa no ultimo domingo de Janeiro... Epá, nem sei... Mas iria ser muito estranho...

Iria ser de bradar aos céus!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

Para um clima nada regular como o nosso, pelo terceiro ano ano consecutivo, nevar a cotas baixas, em finais de Janeiro ...seria algo fantástico.Digno de mais um feriadito...para podermos goza-la (a neve)!!!


----------



## Nuno (13 Jan 2008 às 23:25)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Para um clima nada regular como o nosso, pelo terceiro ano ano consecutivo, nevar a cotas baixas, em finais de Janeiro ...seria algo fantástico.Digno de mais um feriadito...para podermos goza-la (a neve)!!!



ahaha  Apartir de quarta feira se mostrar aquilo novamente contem com frio vamos ver é depois que tipo de frio é


----------



## squidward (14 Jan 2008 às 00:26)

Mau maria!! Mas afinal vou ver Neve novamente ou nao??


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Jan 2008 às 00:59)

Olá ,Boas noites.
Há uma grande erupção de ar frio em toda a Ásia e até Médio Oriente.Há notíca de neve! em Baghdad ocupada,na Jordânia neves biblicas e imagine-se no Kuwait as temperaturas descem abaixo de zero.
Se o A açoriano quebrar a formação das bestas atlânticas esse ar continental frio poderá eventualmente chegar ao Ocidente Europeu. Se ...?O GFS aponta essa possibilidade...mas amanhã já a tira...Se não a deixar cair, como faz com tantas outras nos  próximos 3 dias,aí sim,  começo a acreditar que, outra vez no final de Janeiro, haverá surpresas...
Até lá e assim seja...


----------



## iceworld (14 Jan 2008 às 01:18)

A temperatura estabilizou já algum tempo nos 8.6º e não me parece que se vá alterar muito mais 
O céu continua nublado apesar de já não chover desde a hora de jantar, mas pronto hoje aquele golo da  ACADÈMICA   já valeu a molha que apanhei a caminho do estádio


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2008 às 11:33)

squidward disse:


> Mau maria!! Mas afinal vou ver Neve novamente ou nao??



VAIS!!! DOMINGO DIA 27 de JANEIRO por volta das 8 da manhã! Está escrito nas cartas diz o professor XIBANGA


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Jan 2008 às 11:43)

vitamos disse:


> VAIS!!! DOMINGO DIA 27 de JANEIRO por volta das 8 da manhã! Está escrito nas cartas diz o professor XIBANGA



Boa! Vou preparar o carro e a família para dia 27 estar na Serra da Estrela a curtir na neve. O Professor Xibanga não falha...


----------



## formiga (14 Jan 2008 às 12:04)

Bom Dia,vamos ter muito frio ou nao?
quando podemos contar com ele?


----------



## formiga (14 Jan 2008 às 12:07)

cirrus, ja tens mais nuvidades?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 12:08)

formiga disse:


> Bom Dia,vamos ter muito frio ou nao?
> quando podemos contar com ele?



Apenas pequenas variações nas temperaturas mínimas de resto pouco se altera  o frio vem mais lá para a frente...ele não se esquece de nós não se preocupem nem que tenha de vir no Verão (ou o que lhe queiram chamar) vamos dar tempo ao tempo.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2008 às 12:16)

Ainda não foi desta que a neve cobriu esses planaltos todos de branco.
Esperemos que venha algo melhor...dentro de poucos dias.


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2008 às 19:23)

Boas,

Entao pessoal? Esta tudo triste? Opah nao pensem mais nisso, algum dia ainda vao pedir para ter calor pq tao fartos do frio  Pessoal aqui a malta nao se importa que o AA venha mas que depois venha uma destas ou melhor se de possivel 






Pessoal, ja aconteceu uma vez, pq n acontecera outra ? Temos que pensar assim, toda agente esta a ver o que esta a acontecer por esse mundo fora, acontecimentos inexplicáveis, raríssimos. pq n nos pode calhar a nos? Sim sim eu sei que nos somos este paizinho amaldiçoado e tal  Mas a malta tem que pensar positivo, ao ler o tópico dos suicídios ate me da vontade de rir  Pessoal o nosso dia esta a xegar  So quero que a malta pense positivo e teija atento a todas as tendências


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

Nuno disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Entao pessoal? Esta tudo triste? Opah nao pensem mais nisso, algum dia ainda vao pedir para ter calor pq tao fartos do frio  Pessoal aqui a malta nao se importa que o AA venha mas que depois venha uma destas ou melhor se de possivel
> 
> ...



eu bem quero pensar positivo mas a unica tendencia que vejo é esta 







como é possível este filho da mãe vir a atracar no nosso pais em pleno mês de janeiro


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2008 às 19:31)

spiritmind disse:


> eu bem quero pensar positivo mas a unica tendencia que vejo é esta
> 
> 
> como é possível este filho da mãe vir a atracar no nosso pais em pleno mês de janeiro



Epa e agora que queres fazer? 

Epa um gajo tem que ser assim. O AA veio? Atao prontos eu n posso xegar la i tirar o gajo do sitio i mando lo pa america ahaha  Temos que pensar que o quem vem a seguir vai ser muito melhor, se nao isto torna.se uma seka, entao a malta agr que vem o AA esquecia o fórum, sim pq este fórum sobrevive de nos dos nosso comentários, de todos nos, e todos nos sabemos quando ele tem muito movimento, e para ter movimento nestes tempos mortos temos que ter algo, se nao n sei o que era ! Nao sei se me faço entender.


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Jan 2008 às 20:13)

Bem, para amanha vamos a contar com uma bela chuvinha!Vai servir para voltar   mais uma vez a encher os penicos! bendita chuvinha esta que agora vem..Eu diria que estamos a ter um Inverno bastante normal, relativamente aos anos anteriores!Nem muito frio e seco, nem muito ameno e chuvoso desmedidamente..!Naturalmente que o calor que p ai vem vai estragar esta minha ultima parte da frase, mas esperamos o que de melhor virá a sguir!Já ha tendencias a apontar p nova borrasca!Foi como eu disse aquii há uns posts atras..Este ano vai ser de oscilações entre dias frios e dias amenos..Menos mal, desde que venha aguinha e uma nevezita de vez em quando...
(e já agora uma borrasca generalizada para Portugal inteiro)
(e uma nevezinha a acompanhar...)
(só um bocadinho ja ficava contente)
(ok,pronto,a parar o pais por completo...!)!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

É uma questão de pacencia meus amigos pacencia


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2008 às 21:43)

Amanhã e quarta devem servir apenas para reforçar a entrada de água na ETA do Montesinho, melhorar o abastecimento de água a terra fria suprimindo pelos menos por agora o recurso ao rio sabor e ao penoso abastecimento por cisternas dos bombeiros às populações rurais. Que chova muito por aí... 


Se tudo correr bem sábado vou dar uma voltinha pela praia. Só pra exprimentar o calor de Janeiro. 



Algarves, viver bem é possível (aqui)...


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2008 às 22:00)

Sem palavras, dorsal africana bem em cima da Penísula Ibérica


----------



## Nortadas (14 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

Muito boa noite ! Estou a gostar de ver o modelo a partir do dia 25.. Embora tenha a noção que a probablidade de se concretizar é muito pequeno, já é um indício que algo poderá mudar.. Até la , sábado e domingo ainda me cheira que vou dar um mergulhito à praia ! ahah 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Eu sei que o verão não é ao gosto de muita gente mas o calor de janeiro não costuma ser o anuncio de tempo muito frio?


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2008 às 22:06)

Por isso vamos disfrutar deste belo A de Janeiro que não vai durar mais que um fósforo. O frio não deve tardar... 

Entretanto quem tiver tempo de um saltinho à serra da estrela por há lá neve com fartura. 

Belo fim de semana...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2008 às 00:40)

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=82214.0;id=59759;image
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=82214.0;id=59758;image
Bons dias.  Em todos  foruns deste género,saudando desde já este ,o único na língua de Camões que conheço, surgem  pessoas que consideram  a Meteorologia como ciência exacta .E falam no GFS  que tem 4 actualizações nas previsões diárias 4!!! e sonham, com uma das quinhentas hipóteses que por lá vão aparecendo,mas depois, uma delas a mais de 140 horas começa a divergir ...E ainda há quem veja o GFS a 384 horas .
Vejam a discrepância desse modelo entre a saída das 12 e das 18 para o mesmo dia e para a mesma hora.E é só a 7 dias...
É preciso ter calma.O frio não virá nos próximos dias.Isso é certo.Estabilidade atmosférica total.Anticiclone em cima das nossas cabeças.Mas daqui a 7 dias em diante  logo se verá.Ah e é verdade:hoje ,justamente hoje, 15 de janeiro ,vai voltar a ventar e a chover significativamente aqui pelo NW...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2008 às 08:26)

Adeus AA olá depressões lá vai ele a partir de dia 20 para a Escandinávia


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2008 às 11:56)

Até   ás 180 h vai reinar o calor de Inverno e o AA, depois ... bem os modelos estão completamente doidos!!
Nunca vi tanta divergência a partir das 180h, é que desde Sábado que não existe um modelo qque seja igual a partir das 180h, mas parece existir uma certa tendencia para que a partir do dia 25 o anti-ciclone se mude para a Escandinávia, e podendo surgir alguma chuva em Portugal e sendo acompanhado de tempo frio e Neve, pelo menos é o que parece mostrar os moelos e esta ultima entrada das 6h é um espectáculo !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2008 às 12:16)

A loucura no fim de semana 26 e 27 de Janeiro, será real ou os modelos estão a variar para porem nós doidos, cá para mim vai nevar dia 2 de Fevereiro como há 54 anos  quero neve em Olhão senão o Mário vai a dar cambalhotas até Fátima ah vai vai


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2008 às 12:28)

a partir do dia 24 as run´s são lindas...


----------



## formiga (15 Jan 2008 às 12:44)

Bom Dia.
Ja Viram O Gfs?
Fui La Agora, Nao Endendo Nada.
Podem Ir La Ver?


----------



## formiga (15 Jan 2008 às 12:46)

NA AMADORA ESTA A CHUVER E A FICAR UM


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2008 às 12:56)

a chUUUUUver!!


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 13:08)

Bom, andei agora a navegar nesse estranho e sonhador mundo dos modelos...

Eu, citando algumas pessoas deste fórum muito mais entendedoras e experientes nestas temáticas, teria muita calma antes de ficar entusiasmado.

Corrijam-me se estiver errado mas:

1- Estamos a falar de tendências superiores a 180 horas
2- É precisamente acima dessas 180 horas que se verificam alterações, rápidas demais diria... Nos modelos a 850 hPa surge algo dos lados "franco-espanhois" assim tipo zuca e tau (bonitas expressões técnicas como podem reparar  ) . Enfim parece-me algo demasiado imaginativo... mas nada que seja de admirar

O prognóstico (sem ser no fim do jogo): Talvez algo esteja a ser cozinhado... mas nesta coisas da meteorologia o frango que leva duas horas a estar pronto costuma precisar de mais meia hora para ficar corado (hoje tou inspirado e só me saem expressões técnicas do "catano"  ) . Por isso isto mais ou menos intenso deverá adiar mais um pouco (como de costume). 

Calma e desepero, depressões meteorológicas, uns caalmex pó bucho e siga para bingo!


----------



## rogers (15 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

vitamos disse:


> Bom, andei agora a navegar nesse estranho e sonhador mundo dos modelos...
> 
> Eu, citando algumas pessoas deste fórum muito mais entendedoras e experientes nestas temáticas, teria muita calma antes de ficar entusiasmado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2008 às 15:35)

Não percebo nada _disto_...mas se calhar para o final do mês temos mudanças


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 15:45)

Kraliv disse:


> Não percebo nada _disto_...mas se calhar para o final do mês temos mudanças





Descodificador de diagramas de serviço chamado ao tópico "previsão do tempo e alertas - Janeiro 2008"  

Já agora por mera curiosidade agarrei na média dos valores   (curvas vermelhas) e apliquei para dia 29 (aquele que regista mais precipitação) as fórmulas de cota de neve. Deu-me á volta de 1600 metros... nada de especial...

Este diagrama refere-se a que sítio?


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2008 às 15:58)

Alentejo central.

Tens aí as coordenadas


----------



## ppereira (15 Jan 2008 às 16:54)

Bom...Para mim já está escolhido o fenómeno meteorológico do ano:

Neve em Bagdad 

E para cá temperaturas de 20 ºC


----------



## Gongas (15 Jan 2008 às 17:48)

parece que a partir do dia 24 de janeiro teremos surpresas, pelos menos os modelos indicam varios dias com temperaturas baixas e poderemos ter neve em cotas médias... vamos esperar pa ver...


----------



## Gongas (15 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

fui rever agora agora os modelos e nem acredito, mudaram tudo completamente...afinal o bom tempo deve vir pa ficar...


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2008 às 18:17)

Gongas disse:


> fui rever agora agora os modelos e nem acredito, mudaram tudo completamente...afinal o bom tempo deve vir pa ficar...





Ai voçes, epa calma..Custa muito ir ver as tendencias á quantas saidas andam a mostrar entradas mt frias para o nosso pais dentro dos dias 25.26.27.28.29 alguem me sabe dizer? Olhem eu ja contei 8  Agr pensem o que quiserem


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2008 às 18:59)

A partir de dia 20 começam os lenços brancos ao AA  o resto da conversa fica para 24 horas antes do evento.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

Gongas disse:


> fui rever agora agora os modelos e nem acredito, mudaram tudo completamente...afinal o bom tempo deve vir pa ficar...



Realmente esta saída das 12...enfim sem comentários.
Vou esperar pelas 18...e por Bragança está um vento que nem vos digo nada!!!


----------



## martinus (15 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

Ok, eu vou assumir a responsabilidade de comentar a saída das 12.

Ontem nevou em Bagdade, para a semana neva no Burkina Fasso (antigo Alto Volta... hum... no sul do Saara)

Aqui uma ventinho quase constante, manhã de chuva fraca e uma tarde de escorrer água por todos os lados.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2008 às 20:55)

A que horas se podem ver as run´s das 18?


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2008 às 20:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> A que horas se podem ver as run´s das 18?


A partir das 21:50.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2008 às 11:57)

Nada de novo na run das 6...


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Jan 2008 às 12:50)

martinus disse:


> Ok, eu vou assumir a responsabilidade de comentar a saída das 12.
> 
> Ontem nevou em Bagdade, para a semana neva no Burkina Fasso (antigo Alto Volta... hum... no sul do Saara)
> 
> Aqui uma ventinho quase constante, manhã de chuva fraca e uma tarde de escorrer água por todos os lados.




podes crer... estive em braga a ver um doutoramento e enfim, justifica-se o nome penico de portugal... lolol

A covilhã, mais seca mas muito muito (como já nao via ha muito) ventosa...


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2008 às 16:06)

Se já anda quase tudo caladinho, nem quero pensar daqui para a frente...

Meus amigos, se já sei ler razoavelmente o gfs, a run das 12z não pode ser mais catastrófica... Consegue até dia 1 de Fevereiro eliminar toda a precipitação... todinha! 

Olha não sei... Joguem ás cartas, vão passear com a  família, descasquem amendoins da pérsia enquanto cantam o malhão da frente para trás a fazer o pino... porque meteorologicamente isto anda fraquinho... mas mesmo fraquinho...


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2008 às 18:49)

até ao final do mês virá algo de interessante...é preciso calma, de um momento para o outro tudo muda


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

boas

o que faço com estas pausas meteorológicas é: 

organização das fotos, vídeos etc  do ultimo evento 

faço um seguimento de outros países. 

vejo o que se faz na internet sobre meteorologia  

e tudo o resto 

dia calmo aqui na margem sul com umas nuvens de vez em quando a tapar o sol

abraços

não era aqui que queria este post


----------



## Gongas (16 Jan 2008 às 20:00)

sem ser um perito nestas questoes, mas parece.me que a partir de dia 30 podiamos ter uma situaçao de neve a quotas baixas.. .pelo menos a ver pelo GFS...parece-me ser uma situação propricia a ixo. alguem k me ajude nesta questao...


----------



## Gongas (16 Jan 2008 às 20:07)




----------



## Gongas (16 Jan 2008 às 20:11)




----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 20:28)

Esqueçam os modelos só a partir de dia 21 é que vão começar a mostrar algo interessante  ai vem o elemento branco que toda a gente anseia 

Eles agora vão andar numa de tira e poe desenfriada.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2008 às 20:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esqueçam os modelos só a partir de dia 21 é que vão começar a mostrar algo interessante  ai vem o elemento branco que toda a gente anseia
> 
> Eles agora vão andar numa de tira e poe desenfriada.



Adorava ter o teu optimismo. Porque vejo o Inverno a passar e nada a acontecer


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

MSantos disse:


> Adorava ter o teu optimismo. Porque vejo o Inverno a passar e nada a acontecer



Faz assim esquece as estações do ano elas estão cada vez mais "fora de moda" por isso podemos ter qualquer fenomeno seje ele frio ou quente em qualquer altura do ano...eu faço assim  é simples util e fácil neste momento estamos numa redefenição nas estações do ano por isso nada é certo...a começar pelo rico Verão que vem para ai ehehehe.


----------



## Blizzard (16 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

Boas, pra quem quiser esquecer o AA
é só ligar agora na RTP2, tá a dar programa
sobre Tornados.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

O Altantico anda no Viagra  valente depressão ao pé da Gronelândia será que vai empurrar o AA 















Hehe foi só para fazer o ponto da situação


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

vitamos disse:


> Meus amigos, se já sei ler razoavelmente o gfs, a run das 12z não pode ser mais catastrófica... Consegue até dia 1 de Fevereiro eliminar toda a precipitação... todinha!


Isto está a ficar mesmo mau...o AA vai mesmo marcar a segunda parte do mês e precipitação nem vê-la

O Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Bragança que prepare um plano de emergencia que o problema da falta de água vai agravar-se


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

Não há nada a fazer com AA...run das 18 mais uma desilusão...


----------



## Blizzard (16 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

Nem vou comentar a ultima entrada do GFS (18h).

Só gostava de encontrar o responsavel


----------



## Santos (16 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

O GFS e respectivo 2º painel embora muito pouco significativo segundo o meu ponto de vista;é a muito distante no tempo, permite-nos finalmente verificar uma concentração significativa de frio por latitudes do Norte da Europa que até agora eram pouco consitentes.
O posicionamento do A na Escandinávia também parece querer favorecer uma alteração de padrão.
Resta esperarmos as próximas saídas para verificarmos essa alteração e umas entradas bem frias até cá "baixo"


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

No comment


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

Eu continuo na minha a partir de dia 20/21 lenços brancos ao AA  vai pra Escandinávia.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2008 às 00:05)

Boas noites...
Infelizmente e a julgar pelos principais modelos de previsão o que há de seguro aos dezasseis dias do mês de Janeiro do ano da graça de 2008 é que, vem aí Verão de S.Martinho fora de época para pelo menos uma semana.Até as temperaturas mínimas não vão ser muito baixas depois de muitas máximas irem rondar os 20º em vastas regiões.De seguro ,de seguro é o que há...
depois se verá...
Vamos tentar distrair-mo-nos com outras coisas...sei lá :-sugiro a apanha de gambozinos.
Claro que  ainda falta todo o Fevereiro...Até lá ,acho que haverá gambozinos para todos...
Um abraço ainda não desesperado, já que  ainda estamos em meados de janeiro...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

Eu não percebo onde vocês vão buscar o calor


----------



## migueltejo (17 Jan 2008 às 00:21)

Boas noites,é pessoal não sejem tão pessimistas,hehe,uns dias de sol tambem não fazem mal a ninguem,lembrem-se que de um momento pro outro as coisas mudam,bom ao menos vou podando a vinha,so preciso de 3 dias pra podar,depois pode vir  e  á vontade,.


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 00:26)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado com 9.1º de temp.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 00:32)

Tou com 8.5ºC  mesmo que tenhamos dias quentes as noites são geladas...os dominios anticiclonicos costumam ser assim...O IM até dá 6ºC de mínima para sábado.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 09:28)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas, pra quem quiser esquecer o AA
> é só ligar agora na RTP2, tá a dar programa
> sobre Tornados.



Eu vi!!!!    

O pessoal que "caça tornados" é doido! Mas o programa foi absolutamente fascinante e com informações no mínimo espectaculares. Fiquei impressionado com a pressão barométrica. Registaram-se valores de pressão dentro do tornado F4 , 100 mbar inferiores ao exterior! É de facto um fenómeno devastador... e as imagens dos estragos??? APRE!


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Se há dois dias referi que os modelos estavam doidos e estavam sempre a variar pois agora estão bastantes constantes ... infelizmente e para variar é para mal nosso.
Em resumo, nem chuva, nem vento nem frio ... nada de nada !!
Venha  então o Verão de S. Martinho !!!

Mais uma seca de ano meteorológico !!!

Acho que desde 1990 só houve um ano (2001) em que a precipitação anual foi superior á média e este ano vai ser mais ano extremamente seco !!

PS: Alguém pode colocar aqui os valores registados de precipitação neste mês, please ???
Nomeadamente Lisboa, Porto e Faro ou arredores !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 11:25)

Aqui fica um site Aurélio espero que ajude http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=  é o máximo que posso fazer 

Olha e não desesperes que ainda vamos ter frio nem que seje em Agosto é preciso é não perder o optimismo  quanto á neve temos de ir devagar não se pode pedir todos os anos mas quem sabe se não nos voltará a visitar (eu aposto num sim muito grandeeeee  )não é muito normal nevar em cotas baixas em Portugal :assobio::assobio: será que algo está a mudar


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2008 às 11:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Se há dois dias referi que os modelos estavam doidos e estavam sempre a variar pois agora estão bastantes constantes ... infelizmente e para variar é para mal nosso.
> Em resumo, nem chuva, nem vento nem frio ... nada de nada !!
> Venha  então o Verão de S. Martinho !!!
> 
> ...



Aqui: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima.jsp podes encontrar gráficos da precipitação mensal dessas localidades desde 2001. 

Depois de 1990, ainda tivemos alguns anos com anomalia positiva, mas é nítida a descida desde o início da década de 60.





Variabilidade interanual da precipitação em Portugal Continental.
(a tracejado o valor médio no período 1961-1990)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima.jsp


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2008 às 12:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> Vamos tentar distrair-mo-nos com outras coisas...sei lá :-sugiro a apanha de gambozinos.



Olá, em vez de apanharmos gambozinos, por acaso não quer contar-nos um pouco como é o dia a dia de um observador meteorológico num aeroporto ? Que tarefas e responsabilidades tem, que meios tem ao dispôr, etc. Tenho sempre alguma curiosidade em saber como funcionam as coisas nos "bastidores" e penso que outros também. A única ideia que tenho é que os observadores são os responsáveis pela informação METAR, certo ? Como é que isso é feito, fazem avaliação visual e/ou instrumental ?


----------



## ppereira (17 Jan 2008 às 18:41)

migueltejo disse:


> Boas noites,é pessoal não sejem tão pessimistas,hehe,uns dias de sol tambem não fazem mal a ninguem,lembrem-se que de um momento pro outro as coisas mudam,bom ao menos vou podando a vinha,so preciso de 3 dias pra podar,depois pode vir  e  á vontade,.



Também concordo. E se não for em janeiro, será é fevereiro ou mesmo março.
Sim, março, porque no dia 1 de março de 1993 eu vi nevar em Oeiras . Quem é de Oeiras também se deve lembrar.
Por isso, a esperança é verde... e branca...


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

Eu nem me importo de ter alguns dias de anticiclone, mas não com estas temperaturas a 850 hPa que mais parecem de outubro, e chegam a 14ºC no Algarve e a 11ºC no norte...  O fim de semana do dia 27 está próximo, mas tenho poucas esperanças que nos reserve algo interessante.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2008 às 22:46)

Alguém me pode orientar quando é que poderei ter um congelador destes à minha porta? É que poupava muito na EDP.  






Ele já aí anda...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 22:47)

É esperar mais 2/3 anitos


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2008 às 11:08)

Concordo contigo ... Mário Barros ... temos que esperar 2 /3 anos ... os anos 8/9/0 costuma serem anos bastante chuvosos .... pois trata.se de um ciclo de 10 anos .... !!!
Parabéns pelos teus comentários !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2008 às 12:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Concordo contigo ... Mário Barros ... temos que esperar 2 /3 anos ... os anos 8/9/0 costuma serem anos bastante chuvosos .... pois trata.se de um ciclo de 10 anos .... !!!
> Parabéns pelos teus comentários !!!



 já estas a aliar os minímos solares ao frio  fixe

Olha se queres mesmo saber até pode ser já amanhã ou daqui a 1000 anos nós não conhecemos certezas climáticas apenas probablidades.

Já viram a queda para os próximos dias na média/alta atmosfera.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 12:48)

Bem, parece que durante os próximos 7 dias não vamos ter mesmo nada...
A não ser sol e nevoeiro...
É que nem minimas baixas..

Portanto se o mês de Janeiro, aqui na região de Lisboa, já estava com uma anomalia de +2ºC, assim vai permanecer...


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 12:57)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, parece que durante os próximos 7 dias não vamos ter mesmo nada...
> A não ser sol e nevoeiro...
> É que nem minimas baixas..
> 
> Portanto se o mês de Janeiro, aqui na região de Lisboa, já estava com uma anomalia de +2ºC, assim vai permanecer...



Quando o tempo é de crise procura-se tudo para devolver a esperança  
Neste espírito fui ver as previsões a muiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito longo prazo do accuweather e pelo menos estes tipos dizem que vamos ter temperaturas muito baixas ao entrarmos em Fevereiro... chuvinha ainda nada...

É pouquinho e é uma mera previsão de um mero site de meteorologia... mas um gajo neste estado já se contenta com pouco


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 14:16)

Alguém me explica onde eles foram buscar estas temperaturas (Pag.Sapo).
Não tem nada haver com a previsão do IM e outros.





Tenho que ir procurar os calções.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Alguém me explica onde eles foram buscar estas temperaturas (Pag.Sapo).
> Não tem nada haver com a previsão do IM e outros.
> 
> 
> ...




Alguém ligou o esquentador aí da ria de Aveiro!

Bem, mas já que não vem o frio, que venha o calor para uns mergulhos em Janeiro!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 16:10)

AnDré disse:


> Alguém ligou o esquentador aí da ria de Aveiro!
> 
> Bem, mas já que não vem o frio, que venha o calor para uns mergulhos em Janeiro!



Só se for a poluição da ria a fermentar


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2008 às 17:32)

Comparemos:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=168&mode=0&map=0

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=156&mode=1
...


----------



## iceworld (18 Jan 2008 às 17:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Comparemos:
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=168&mode=0&map=0
> 
> ...



Quem deve estar a começar a esfregar as mãos sãos Gregos!! 
Até vão ficar  de tanto 
Nós como sempre ficamos a ver !!!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2008 às 18:20)

Eis que chegou o sr.Anticiclone dos Açores de grande porte com os seus 1035 milibares no centro.
A julgar pelas malas que trouxe ao desembarcar na Ibéria  parece que a sua estada  vai ser prolongada.Diz quem viu que,  quem traz tantas malas assim o Açoreano não sairá daqui no que resta deste mês.
É pena.É que a chuva, a neve e o vento já tinham comprado a passagem e agora vão ter que aguardar vez.
Parece que em Fevereiro ainda há vagas para as sua visitas.
Mas temo que o Senhor Açoreano goste demasiado das nossas gentes,praias e gastronomia e prolongue até à exaustão a sua presença.
Esperemos que encontre gente antipática,praias poluidas e apanhe gastrointerites múltiplas.Ele tem que dar lugar aos outros senhores 
meteoros.


----------



## rogers (18 Jan 2008 às 18:41)

Não sei, mas parece que vejo flores a desabrochar no meu quintal!! Amanhã posto fotos!!!


----------



## Blizzard (18 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

Parece que a partir do fim do mês pode haver novidades...










mas até lá vou procurar a toalha, o bronzeador, as braçadeiras e vou até à praia fazer castelos de areia!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

E a rampa a descer continua


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2008 às 11:46)

A isto eu chamo discriminação...

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=312&mode=1


----------



## formiga (19 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

boa tarde
comparando os graficos parece que a partir do dia 27 de janeiro as coisas vao mudar radicalmente pela europa fora o frio deve vir em força para toda a 
paninsula iberica
como diz o ditado nao ha 1sem 2nem 2 sem 3


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2008 às 20:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> E a rampa a descer continua




Depois do que subiu este mês muito vai ter que descer para voltar à normalidade...


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

Excelente dia para dar uma voltinha pela praia. A água inda tava naturalmente pó frio. Fiz aí uns 4/5 Km de caminhada.

:assobio::assobio:

Janeiro mês porreiro. 



Algo me diz que vem ai o . O ECMWF manda o AA montar a tenda no golfo da biscaia. Sem jet á vista pode ser o princípio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2008 às 21:15)

Bom, o início de Fevereiro promete novidades













Muito interessante e já mostra há vários dias , agora é só por um cadinho mais para oeste e já está bom, máxima de 6ºC e mínima de 1ºC é fantástico , rezemos amigos para se concretizar, pena lá se vai o carnaval


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

Humm mega depressão  Fevereiro Fevereiro... vejam bem onde ela vai buscar alimento...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 21:26)

Bom, já começo a ficar mais aliviado em relação ao Inverno... se não é em janeiro ao menos que seja em Fevereiro...
Quanto ao mes de janeiro está a ser um verdadeiro desastre


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2008 às 21:55)

Frio a 4 de Fev, são mais de 15 dias. Inda faltam muitos run's pra ter uma confirmação.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2008 às 23:05)

Para já acho que existe uma tendência para haver precipitação a partir de dia 1...quanto ao frio penso que aínda é uma incógnita...


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2008 às 08:09)

Bons dias a todos.
E pronto.A estas horas de distância já se sabe que acontece amiúde isto.A entrada fria consistente prevista pelo GFS para a entrada de Fevereiro já a atrasaram-na mais uns 3, 4 dias e enfraqueceram-na.O ECMWF nem descortina sequer qualquer alteração a este potente cinturão anticiclónico destas latitudes       dos Açores  à Grécia. E a tantas horas a previsão é pura Ciência-ficção.Amanhã o GFS volta a colocar uma réstea de esperança.Não há nada a fazer.Certo,certo é o sol  que vamos poder disfrutar até onde é razoável o horizonte de previsão.
Os escandinavos,os britânicos,os dos paises baixos,a Alemanha,enfim, muitos mais ,devem olhar para estes nossos dias contínuos de sol com muita inveja.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 11:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, o início de Fevereiro promete novidades



Mais uma vez, todo esse frio foi anulado...
Agora, até 5 de fevereiro, a minima a 850 hPa é 0-2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2008 às 11:48)

Ora vejam lá isto  as trovoadas este ano vão chegar cedo 





Não se preocupem com o frio ele aparece os modelos neste momento estão muito doentes tão doentes como o radar do IM tem andado com uma bebedeira que não vos digo nada...este Verão vai ser a valer pequenos promenores estão a ser revalados que farão muita diferença.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2008 às 13:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias a todos.
> E pronto.A estas horas de distância já se sabe que acontece amiúde isto.A entrada fria consistente prevista pelo GFS para a entrada de Fevereiro já a atrasaram-na mais uns 3, 4 dias e enfraqueceram-na.O ECMWF nem descortina sequer qualquer alteração a este potente cinturão anticiclónico destas latitudes       dos Açores  à Grécia. E a tantas horas a previsão é pura Ciência-ficção.Amanhã o GFS volta a colocar uma réstea de esperança.Não há nada a fazer.Certo,certo é o sol  que vamos poder disfrutar até onde é razoável o horizonte de previsão.
> Os escandinavos,os britânicos,os dos paises baixos,a Alemanha,enfim, muitos mais ,devem olhar para estes nossos dias contínuos de sol com muita inveja.



Bem de Bragança não haverá inveja certamente...13h38m...3º!!!


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

Aqui são só mais 16ª de diferença... 

Mais um run e nada de novo.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2008 às 14:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ora vejam lá isto  as trovoadas este ano vão chegar cedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou é uma depressão ou é a tenda do Gaddfi.  Mesmo que seja um depressão deve ter tanta areia do deserto sírtico à mistura que nem eu queria lá estar pra ver.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jan 2008 às 01:38)

Boas Noites:
-Claro que de Bragança e quase de todo o nordeste transmontano não haverá nenhuma inveja deste sol que vamos seguramente disfrutar por muitos dias.Mas Peço desculpa aos nossos companheiros de forum dessa região.Não mencionei a excepção ,mas quem conhece bem o Inverno português sabe que em Janeiro quando há demasiada estabilidade atmosférica há primavera em todo o Continente...Todo?  

Não! Uma região resiste à sua invasão.:-os incontornáveis nevoeiros perpétuos ,quais gauleses resistentes, acinzentam e esfriam toda a região transmontana com   dias consecutivos de amplitude térmica quase inexistente.Já os senti na pele em Vila Real, oitos dias sob intenso nevoeiro com a temperatura a rondar os 0 , 1 º 24/24 horas e sol ,Primavera para lá do Marão.
Mas parece que a estabilidade não tem fim à vista.E irão ,seguramente seguir-se dias iguais aos de hoje.Quase Primavera e até Primavera a sério,  em todo o Continente.Todo?
Pois é! Aí, a extrema estabilidade tem dessas coisas.Pode dar lugar ao cinzento frio e húmido,.

Na imagem é bem visível a fronteira da luz e do cinzento,do calor e do frio às 12 h de ontem.

http://www.fvalk.com/images/Day_image/METEOSAT-8-1200-EUR.jpg


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 10:32)

Para quem procura um pouco de ânimo ou vive dias de autêntica depressão devido ao estado do tempo... ACCUWEATHER tem a solução... Previsões apocalipticas que fazem estremecer de prazer o mais dedicado meteolouco 

Estes senhores começaram a gelar Portugal a partir do início do mês e já metem neve para Bragança e para a serra da Estrela... São uns sonhadores, mas estamos a precisar destes estímulos!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

vitamos disse:


> Para quem procura um pouco de ânimo ou vive dias de autêntica depressão devido ao estado do tempo... ACCUWEATHER tem a solução... Previsões apocalipticas que fazem estremecer de prazer o mais dedicado meteolouco
> 
> Estes senhores começaram a gelar Portugal a partir do início do mês e já metem neve para Bragança e para a serra da Estrela... São uns sonhadores, mas estamos a precisar destes estímulos!



Penso que não tão loucos assim desta vez ate estão a acertar...

Os modelos andam com uma bezana que até me contaminam  grandes mudanças nos esperam.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que não tão loucos assim desta vez ate estão a acertar...
> 
> Os modelos andam com uma bezana que até me contaminam  grandes mudanças nos esperam.



FALASTE E DISSESTE  Mas que é isto!!!

Agora a run das 6z mete aquilo que eu chamaria "um cozinhado estranho não identificado" a vir do mediterrâneo no dias 27/28 a afectar o sul de Portugal...  veremos as próximas saídas... eu não digo nada mas o fim de semana em questão puxa à memória algumas coisas... tu queres ver ????????


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2008 às 12:29)

Realmente é uma situação interessante dessa ULL com ar frio, ainda para mais nas (já quase míticas) datas em questão  Mas falta mais frio nos niveis baixos para surpresas, este ano muito provavelmente não vai ocorrer o 3º milagre   
Certo parece termos um AA a ultrapassar os 1040hPa no norte do país, para a próxima 6ªfeira.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 13:00)

Vince disse:


> Realmente é uma situação interessante dessa ULL com ar frio, ainda para mais nas (já quase míticas) datas em questão  Mas falta mais frio nos niveis baixos para surpresas, este ano muito provavelmente não vai ocorrer o 3º milagre
> Certo parece termos um AA a ultrapassar os 1040hPa no norte do país, para a próxima 6ªfeira.



Sim ainda é insuficiente... só um evoluir da situção poderia registar surpresas... Mas não deixa de ser curioso surgir sempre algo para estas alturas mais "estranho".  A verificar-se uma situação dessas e mesmo que não exista nenhuma surpresa, pelo menos teoricamente teremos aquela situação repetida das cotas de neve serem mais baixas a sul do que a norte (aparentemente...). 
Quanto ao AA pelos menos vai dar para bater o meu recorde de pressão no aparelho...  Desde que não rebente a estação... é que ela ainda é design e fica a matar no móvel


----------



## mesq (21 Jan 2008 às 15:32)

Eu tenho um palpite de que já não voltamos a ver frio a sério (ou seja, mínimas a rondar os 0ºC no litoral) ou grandes perturbações atlânticas. É pena, porque o início do mês até esteve prometedor. 

Espero que Abril e Maio tragam muitas chuvas convectivas, caso contrário o Verão vai ser complicado...


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 16:31)

E pronto... o GFS voltou a retirar a situação do dia 28, pelo que o tempo cá vai andar na mesma... A única tendência é mesmo a subida da pressão... Acima dos 1040 hPa no norte!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 19:01)

mesq disse:


> Eu tenho um palpite de que já não voltamos a ver frio a sério (ou seja, mínimas a rondar os 0ºC no litoral) ou grandes perturbações atlânticas. É pena, porque o início do mês até esteve prometedor.
> 
> Espero que Abril e Maio tragam muitas chuvas convectivas, caso contrário o Verão vai ser complicado...



O frio não se esquece nós  nem que venha no Verão ele vem 

A isto é que eu chamaria acabar o dominio anticiclonico em GRANDE  seria mesmo execelente  claro que 1060hpa seria o ideial mas pronto não vou pedir muito isto já é muito


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2008 às 19:23)

Daqui a pouco o IM poem um alerta amarelo devido as alltas temperaturas em pleno Inverno


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 19:30)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Daqui a pouco o IM poem um alerta amarelo devido as alltas temperaturas em pleno Inverno



Nem estou a achar muito altas vendo a coisas pelo lado aquecimento global isto é o gelo total é uma vaga de frio que ficará na memória 

Por eles a temperatura global aumenta 0.5ºC mês...


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2008 às 20:48)

Para a Madeira mantem-se o alerta amarelo de vento forte com rajadas até 90km/h. 
É o que faz ficar entroncado entre uma depressão aqui tão perto a Norte dos Açores, e o Anticiclone que desta vez é mais Ibérico que Açoriano.


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2008 às 20:54)

Segundo a Run das 12h, para os próximos 9dias:

Pressão atmsférica





Precipitação





Temp. 850hpa





Ensambles para o Funchal... nada de especial nos proximos 15 dias...


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

A mim só me aborrece é que em Bragança continua um frio de rachar...mesmo com o super anticiclone...pelo menos já que toda a gente tá com calor tb queria!!! (temperatura actual 2,3º)


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2008 às 23:37)

Já ai está a run das 18h, mas não trás nada de novo...
(comparem com a mensagem acima, com a run das 12h)

Pressão Atms.





Precipitação





Temp. 850hpa


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2008 às 00:08)

Pensei que hoje a temperatura pudesse descer mais mas pelos vistos vai ser uma noite "amena"  sigo com 9.8º


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2008 às 02:30)

*Esta é a imagem de ontem,hoje e amanhã dos céus de Portugal Continental.Céu limpo,com temperaturas diurnas primaveris ,com a excepção de  Trás-os-montes onde persistem os nevoeiros eternos,já que eterna  parece esta situação de potente (1045!!!  mb no Norte da Península) bloqueio anticiclónico.
E não há nada a fazer.A situação é mesmo de estabilidade atmosférica total.
Janeiro está acabado.Já não terá mais histórias  para contar senão esta.
Mas a História revela-nos alguns  Janeiros assim,que depois deram  Fevereiros revoltos.
Por enquanto, resta-nos aguardar e esperar que essa mesma  História se repita e que Haja um Fevereiro com muitas Histórias de encantar:-cá estaremos para as contar.

*


----------



## mesq (22 Jan 2008 às 06:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> O frio não se esquece nós  nem que venha no Verão ele vem
> 
> A isto é que eu chamaria acabar o dominio anticiclonico em GRANDE  seria mesmo execelente  claro que 1060hpa seria o ideial mas pronto não vou pedir muito isto já é muito
> 
> ...



Não estou tão optimista...as previsões a 10-15 dias estão a ser em regra muito mais favoráveis (favoráveis para nós, os fãs do Inverno, é claro  ) do que a realidade. As superfícies frontais nunca entram com grande actividade, as depressões cavadas não saem do Atlântico Norte, as grandes massas de ar frio não chegam a esta latitude...e a temperatura 850hPa nos dias 27 e 28 é, para um mês de Janeiro, impressionante. 

Espero que a Primavera traga muitas "chuvas de Abril", porque frio no Verão não estou a ver...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2008 às 11:58)

Não me digam que vou ter 15 dias de nevoeiro em Bragança...se há coisa que não suporto é nevoeiro!!!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2008 às 12:18)

Novamente os modelos e seus "ses"

Parece haver tendência (e apenas isso) de mudança no início de Fevereiro... a partir do dia 3, 4... pelo menos um pouco mais de frio parece que vem... mas com esta história dos modelos é preferível nem comentar mais... é aguardar mais uns dias...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 12:23)

vitamos disse:


> Novamente os modelos e seus "ses"
> 
> Parece haver tendência (e apenas isso) de mudança no início de Fevereiro... a partir do dia 3, 4... pelo menos um pouco mais de frio parece que vem... mas com esta história dos modelos é preferível nem comentar mais... é aguardar mais uns dias...



Completamente vizinho.. É melhor mesmo nem comentar...
Vamos mas é aproveitar o que temos agora. Hoje penso que seja o dia mais quente de Janeiro. (Já vou com 18.9ºC e oeiras com 20ºC). Nada melhor que um passeio até Cascais com boa companhia.. Enquanto o "bom tempo" não volta...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2008 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> Completamente vizinho.. É melhor mesmo nem comentar...
> Vamos mas é aproveitar o que temos agora. Hoje penso que seja o dia mais quente de Janeiro. (Já vou com 18.9ºC e oeiras com 20ºC). Nada melhor que um passeio até Cascais com boa companhia.. Enquanto o "bom tempo" não volta...



Sim aproveita! Que é hoje que chegas aos 24,7ºC  Se pudesse também dava um salto á Figueira ver o mar... talvez no fim de semana!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2008 às 16:43)

Pois eu só peço que este tempo continue como está com o anti-ciclone no mesmo sitio, vento de sueste, e temperaturas como estão.
Assim tende a haver condições para que  forme o "Caldeirão" e assim possamos ter uma surpresa ainda este mês de Fevereiro.

Sonhem comigo, que sonhar sempre foi bom !!!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2008 às 11:12)

Quando acaba este Anti-ciclone, quando é que chega o Inverno este ano ????

Se não chove em Fevereiro, vai ser giro vai ...


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2008 às 11:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Quando acaba este Anti-ciclone, quando é que chega o Inverno este ano ????
> 
> Se não chove em Fevereiro, vai ser giro vai ...



Olha eu não arrisco nada... só sei que não vi 2 runs do gfs e quando volto a olhar muda TUDO!!!! O frio que tinha desparecido voltou, a chuva voltou, neve a cotas médias voltou... e tudo já para os primeiros dias de Fevereiro. 

CONCLUSÃO: Vou ali tomar os calmantes e já venho


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2008 às 11:55)

As tendências de Fevereiro...são positivas ...para já!


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

A partir de 4 de Fevereiro tudo muda. Só faltam 11 dias. Até lá curtam um solzinho...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2008 às 16:06)

Pois é pessoal tudo aponta para uma mudança no início de Fevereiro, mas como já sabemos os modelos andam um "pouco" 
Só resta esperar e


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Jan 2008 às 17:04)

Não sei se é aqui que devo pôr esta questão mas aqui vai: alguém sabe onde encontrar mapas de Portugal com a quantidade de água no solo? Aqueles que víamos na Televisão nas alturas de seca e que atribuíam níveis de seca fraca, moderada, etc, ás regiões do nosso país. É só porque tenho curiosidade em saber como está a nossa situação após as chuvas dos últimos tempos. Obrigado.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2008 às 18:13)

Na run das 12 a tendência para a precipitação mantém-se a partir de fevereiro mas o frio...esse foi-se! Esperemos que volte na run das 18!!!


----------



## jPdF (23 Jan 2008 às 20:22)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não sei se é aqui que devo pôr esta questão mas aqui vai: alguém sabe onde encontrar mapas de Portugal com a quantidade de água no solo? Aqueles que víamos na Televisão nas alturas de seca e que atribuíam níveis de seca fraca, moderada, etc, ás regiões do nosso país. É só porque tenho curiosidade em saber como está a nossa situação após as chuvas dos últimos tempos. Obrigado.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/clima/info_clima/clim_informac.jsp
E terás acesso ao relatório de dez 07 onde vem isso tudo explicado, e em que estado se encontra Portugal...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

Isto por aqui está tudo muito murcho  estamos no Inverno ou que vamos lá a arrebitar que a chuva vem ai...eu sei que animação é no Verão mas o Inverno tambem é giro


----------



## Blizzard (23 Jan 2008 às 23:21)

Previsões do GFS a esta distância... enfim, valem o que valem. 
Mais uns dias para ver a tendência.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2008 às 23:50)

E muda e muda  é como as pilhas duracell é desta que muda (eu sei que é dura)...Adeus AA (vai montar a tenda mais para Oeste) olá frentes e depressões.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

será este o dia da tão apetecida transição ???? como e possível os modelos variarem tanto em poucos dias pois ainda uns dias atrás era um deserto total  e agora ja está a querer mostrar novamente uma tendência para dia 27 como alias mostravam no inicio do mês  agora pergunto por que motivo estiveram tanto tempo para modelar uma situação que eles proprios já tinham modelado no inicio do mês


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jan 2008 às 03:15)

A previsão meteorológica nos meus tempos de adolescente (há 30 anos) ,tinha uma base de fiabilidade não mais de 36,48  horas e lembro-me bem de muitos dias em que a previsão que via na TV (com reputados meteorologistas-quem não se lembra do Costa Malheiro,Anthímio de Azevedo ,Costa Alves entre outros-os da minha idade,claro)  nem tal prazo garantia,uma vez que por vezes o prognóstico  para o dia seguinte apontava para a passagem da frente  com a inerente previsão de períodos de chuva,e bastas  vezes ela (A frente) atrasava-se (era mal calculado o seu movimento) e quedava um dia de céu azul .Isto é verdade.Quem tiver a rondar os 45 anos ou mais sabe que isto era assim.
Serve esta  introdução para dizer desde já, que a  previsão meteorológica registou avanços notáveis  nos últimos 30 35 anos.Mas diria que essa mesma base de fiabilidade apenas avançou mais uns 5,6 7 dias o que é espectacular.Mas não mais.Claro que há modelos que até têm mapas que especificam onde vai chover daqui a 14, 15 dias.E têm entradas siberianas de manhã e à tarde Sudoestes tépidos para a mesma hora no mesmo local.A mais de 10 dias  há modelos para todos os gostos.Mas valem o que valem já que sabemos quantas vezes  dão voltas de 180º .E por isso, tiram e voltam a pôr.poêm e voltam a tirar .
Mas é óbvio que algo parece vir a alterar-se,algo está a ganhar consistência,para o início de Fevereiro,embora  ainda seja  no limiar da tal base actual de fiabilidade ( 6,7 dias).O Anticlone dos Açores parece que vai recolocar-se no Arquipélago,quiçá até mais a Noroeste,o que beneficiaria tempo instável cá pelo burgo.Com que facetas?
É cedo .Mas algo já é algo.porque para pior já basta assim.
Será ainda cedo para embandeirar em arco


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 10:34)

Estou a  acompanhar a saída das 6Z, e vou tentando não me entusiasmar em demasia... mas a verdade é esta... antes a festa estava para 28 Jan... Depois saltou já para 6/7 fev, depois 4 fev, depois 3 fev, e agora 31 Jan já prevêm mudanças... Isto tá o caos...não só com a precipitação como com o frio! E mesmo a 7 dias (os que faltam para 31 Jan) eu não arrisco a  dizer sequer que há uma tendência!

Veremos...

EDIT: Não comento... não acredito... etc... já saiu quase tudo so não consigo ver as precipitações a partir do dia 1... E só digo era demasiado bom para ser verdade! Só não dou pulkos na cadeira porque falta e falta e falta... aguardo as vossas opiniões


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 10:49)

Uma run muito interessante...até põe a 528 dam em cima de Lisboa!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 10:53)

vitamos disse:


> Estou a  acompanhar a saída das 6Z, e vou tentando não me entusiasmar em demasia... mas a verdade é esta... antes a festa estava para 28 Jan... Depois saltou já para 6/7 fev, depois 4 fev, depois 3 fev, e agora 31 Jan já prevêm mudanças... Isto tá o caos...não só com a precipitação como com o frio! E mesmo a 7 dias (os que faltam para 31 Jan) eu não arrisco a  dizer sequer que há uma tendência!
> 
> Veremos...
> 
> EDIT: Não comento... não acredito... etc... já saiu quase tudo so não consigo ver as precipitações a partir do dia 1... E só digo era demasiado bom para ser verdade! Só não dou pulkos na cadeira porque falta e falta e falta... aguardo as vossas opiniões



Calma  isso daqui a uns 5 anos vai ser tão normal que até vai chatear lá vem a neve outra vez ish 





Cheira-me que vai começar a adiar e a piorar isto é pouco para Fevereiro que costuma ser frio no inicio e com alguma chuva.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 10:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calma  isso daqui a uns 5 anos vai ser tão normal que até vai chatear lá vem a neve outra vez ish



Podes não acreditar mas ontem estava a pensar nisso  Ia a caminho do bus e a pensar: _"e se o Mário Barros tem razão e isto muda assim tanto. Daqui a uns anos um tipo vê neve a cair e já não tem aquela emoção... hum se calhar já não quero..."_

OK pronto QUERO!!! NEVE!!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2008 às 11:02)

É a primeira vez que tenho a esperança que o Mario Barros não vá à cambalhota até Fátima.


----------



## filipept (24 Jan 2008 às 11:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calma  isso daqui a uns 5 anos vai ser tão normal que até vai chatear lá vem a neve outra vez ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brincalhão este GFS


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Realmente esta última run deu moral!!!
Eu acho que a precipitação começa a ser um facto...quanto ao frio por agora acho que ainda é cedo...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 11:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Realmente esta última run deu moral!!!
> Eu acho que a precipitação começa a ser um facto...quanto ao frio por agora acho que ainda é cedo...



Isto é mais uma prova de como os modelos não regulam da cabeça mas é bom ver algo assim é sinal que alguem andar a meter as variáveis correctas 

Se não temos neve em Fevereiro a nivel nacional eu dedico-me á pesca


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se não temos neve em Fevereiro a nivel nacional eu dedico-me á pesca



Olha o rol de promessas...  Ou serás coroado o rei do fórum pelas previsões profeticamente acertadas... ou serás considerado POLITICO!  Espero que seja o primeiro caso!


----------



## Fernando (24 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Já tinha saudades de ver esta thread animada...


----------



## olheiro (24 Jan 2008 às 11:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> A previsão meteorológica nos meus tempos de adolescente (há 30 anos) ,tinha uma base de fiabilidade não mais de 36,48  horas e lembro-me bem de muitos dias em que a previsão que via na TV (com reputados meteorologistas-quem não se lembra do Costa Malheiro,Anthímio de Azevedo ,Costa Alves entre outros-os da minha idade,claro)  nem tal prazo garantia,uma vez que por vezes o prognóstico  para o dia seguinte apontava para a passagem da frente  com a inerente previsão de períodos de chuva,e bastas  vezes ela (A frente) atrasava-se (era mal calculado o seu movimento) e quedava um dia de céu azul .Isto é verdade.Quem tiver a rondar os 45 anos ou mais sabe que isto era assim.
> Serve esta  introdução para dizer desde já, que a  previsão meteorológica registou avanços notáveis  nos últimos 30 35 anos.Mas diria que essa mesma base de fiabilidade apenas avançou mais uns 5,6 7 dias o que é espectacular.Mas não mais.Claro que há modelos que até têm mapas que especificam onde vai chover daqui a 14, 15 dias.E têm entradas siberianas de manhã e à tarde Sudoestes tépidos para a mesma hora no mesmo local.A mais de 10 dias  há modelos para todos os gostos.Mas valem o que valem já que sabemos quantas vezes  dão voltas de 180º .E por isso, tiram e voltam a pôr.poêm e voltam a tirar .
> Mas é óbvio que algo parece vir a alterar-se,algo está a ganhar consistência,para o início de Fevereiro,embora  ainda seja  no limiar da tal base actual de fiabilidade ( 6,7 dias).O Anticlone dos Açores parece que vai recolocar-se no Arquipélago,quiçá até mais a Noroeste,o que beneficiaria tempo instável cá pelo burgo.Com que facetas?
> É cedo .Mas algo já é algo.porque para pior já basta assim.
> Será ainda cedo para embandeirar em arco



Eu tenho mais uns anos em cima e e lembro-me muito bem da importância relativa que a população em geral dava às previsões meteorológicas.  E lembro-me, igualmente, que a profissão de meteorologista nao era apreciada adequadamente....talvez por causa do "tal céu azul" em vez da chuva anunciada.

Houve um Senhor que ajudou alterar muito a imagem da meteorologia junto do grande público desconhecedor. Foi o o Dr. Anthímio de Azevedo a quem todos devemos estar muito gratos. Durante anos pacientemente produziu pedagògicamente na TV e na Rádio, em entrevistas a Jornais e em artigos da especialidade  um esclarecimento  de como estes fenómenos se produziam e até onde as previsões poderiam chegar, citando para o efeito o próprio erro do saber acumulado durante milénios pelos povos. Era e é (penso eu) um grande comunicador, um dismistificador da Ciência soberba e sobretudo um dos homens que mais fez pela meteorologia em Portugal.


Quero subscrever inteiramente o "post" do nimboestrato, por ser avisado, oportuno  e de um bom senso assinalável. Gostei.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2008 às 11:44)

Seria uma situação muito interessante e não iria faltar precipitação porque o ar frio iria chegar com uma nova frente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2008 às 12:12)

Bom, esta run das 6 possa lá vai Lisboa levar com neve , Mário se não nevar em Olhão vais dedicar-te à pesca e a dar cambolhotas a Fátima, promessas são promessas , Segundo Accuweather para Faro a partir de 31 de Janeiro é só chuva e trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 12:27)

Vamos com calma pessoal que ainda é cedo para andar a correr com uma fato polar pela casa   a gritar vem ai neve vem ai neve.


----------



## RMira (24 Jan 2008 às 13:00)

Que há algo a formar-se há, o quê, a intensidade e quando ainda é complicado saber mas parece-me que dada a pseudo-posição do A estamos a falar de algo que seria único em Portugal. Se acredito? Ainda não! Se penso que algo vai acontecer? Sim, algo vai acontecer...o quê? Não sei!

É bom ver que a 180h começa a destacar-se esta situação de entrada muitoooooooooooooo fria e que é bastante humida. É bonito ver o pseudo-216h a dar neve (direi um nevão) em Portugal (incluindo Lisboa) mas não passa disso mesmo, um pseudo-nevão ainda! Vamos sonhar que nunca fez mal a ninguém...esperemos que desta vez acordemos com neve aos pés da cama e não com sol a bater na janela como tem acontecido frequentemente!

FORÇA DEPRESSÃO...DÁ-LHE!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2008 às 14:34)

A tendencia é bastante positiva... só espero que assim se mantenha
Neve 2 dias para a cidade de lisboa (ou la perto) era fantástico...
Aqui está GFS 216h e 240h:














Já acreditei menos...


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Já acreditei menos...



Eu também... mas vamos ter cuidado... para já estou à espera de uma banhada ás 12Z. Se isso não acontecer então ainda podemos continuar a sonhar. Mas deixa passar o fim de semana... a partir daí é que os modelos serão de fiar! Mas está a valer pela animação!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2008 às 14:51)

vitamos disse:


> Eu também... mas vamos ter cuidado... *para já estou à espera de uma banhada ás 12Z.* Se isso não acontecer então ainda podemos continuar a sonhar. Mas deixa passar o fim de semana... a partir daí é que os modelos serão de fiar! Mas está a valer pela animação!




As 12z tira, as 6z põe...
Tambem me parece demasiado surreal, mas mesmo sem neve, o frio vem de certeza...


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2008 às 15:01)

A run das 12Z é sempre a mais pessimista aqui para a tugolândia e infelizmente a mais realista, diz-me a curta experiência nas analises do GFS.

Portanto vamos ver que banhada apanhamos...


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2008 às 15:19)

2 dias de neve?!

Epá, e é que não podiam ser em dias melhores... (o meu ultimo exame é sabado dia 2 à tarde...). É claro que se nevar de manhã lá se vai a atenção durante o exame..


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

Pois é! Isto parece bem animado por estes lados! 
No inicio ainda não estava nada confiante, mas vendo estes gráficos e já tão bocado próximos da data actual... Já começo a ter mais confiança.
Seria espectacular nevar no meu dia de ANOS. Dia 1 de FEVEREIRO. eheheh, era mesmo fixe!

Mas vamos lá ver. QUE VENHA CHUVA E FRIO

....


----------



## thunder-storm (24 Jan 2008 às 16:39)

eu não quero ser desmancha prazeres....mas ainda falta muito...e a acontecer um episódio desses seria muito raro por cá....

eu penso que daqui até lá...muita coisa muda....principalmente a neve a cotas baixas.....mas acontecer...que ao menos este ano coimbra figure no mapa de Portugal..pois nos dois anos anteriores....eramos uma ilha sem neve....com tudo branco à volta..


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 16:44)

A RETER: NUNCA MAIS OLHAR PARA UMA RUN DAS 12Z 


Até ás 180 horas foi quase tudo tirando alguma precipitação e um nadinha de frio...

A partir daí não acredito em nada...

enfim...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 17:00)

Tenho seguido as run´s com muita atençao, e o  que posso concluir é que as tendências de precipitção mantém-se à algum tempo...agora o frio é mais ao menos run sim run não... Nas das 12 o frio foi-se...mas tenho quase a certeza que irá voltar na das 18.
Por isso acho que o principal a reter é que vamos ter chuva...depois logo se verá


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jan 2008 às 17:10)

Concordo, chuva sim, frio (na quantidade que ser quer) estou um pouco incrédulo.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 17:20)

Sim sobretudo a partir das 180h acho difícil tirarem toda a água que aparece... veremos mas menos mau...


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2008 às 18:13)

Prontos la venho aqui destabilizar  

E só pa dizer que me xeira a neve dentro em breve ! 

Atenção aquilo que eu dizia aqui ah 2 semanas neste mesmo tópico. Alguem se lembra?

Tenderias fim de Janeiro inicio de Fevereiro. Carnaval histórico tal como o 1983 para quem se lembra foi lindo


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 19:25)

Essa previsão vai voltar nem que eu a vá buscar de triciclo  quem sabe nao aparecerá de novo mas com mais antecedida uns dias


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 20:15)

Eu acho que vai haver uma entrada fria e penso que a indecisão andará no facto de ser em cima de Portugal ou mais a oeste...pelo menos tenho verificado essa alternância nas run´s...e estou ansioso pela PRÓXIMA...


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2008 às 20:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que vai haver uma entrada fria e penso que a indecisão andará no facto de ser em cima de Portugal ou mais a oeste...pelo menos tenho verificado essa alternância nas run´s...e estou ansioso pela PRÓXIMA...



gostava que a próxima fosse assim


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2008 às 22:03)

Ao modelo japonês é melhor não lhe fazer muito caso, mas essa situação era espectacular para nós.

Agora o GFS coloca a entrada fria muito a oeste e afecta os Açores em cheio, bom para eles, o Pico pode receber muita neve. Nós temos que continuar À espera, o anticiclone na Groenlandia parece que se vai fortalecer e isso pode-nos trazer boas coisas a médio prazo, nem que seja uma entrada seca de norte.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 22:06)

spiritmind disse:


> gostava que a próxima fosse assim



O que tu queres sei eu!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

penso que não dúvidas que o AA se vai embora....chuvinha para já promete...o frio costuma ser o último a aparecer!


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

E para já são tudo entradas atlânticas...o que para cotas baixas torna dificil de acontecer...até em cotas médias!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> E para já são tudo entradas atlânticas...o que para cotas baixas torna dificil de acontecer...até em cotas médias!



Neste momento chuva já cá canta o AA fugir para Oeste tambem só falta o frio que sem duvia aparece ai da neve que não caia


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2008 às 23:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste momento chuva já cá canta o AA fugir para Oeste tambem só falta o frio que sem duvia aparece ai da neve que não caia



ui!! até o avatar já está a condizer... Só faltam os icebergs nas águas do atlantico e no mediterranio!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 23:52)

AnDré disse:


> ui!! até o avatar já está a condizer... Só faltam os icebergs nas águas do atlantico e no mediterranio!



Claro uma pessoa tem de se habituar ás novas realidades podem demorar mas que veem veem


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2008 às 00:40)

Os modelos tão depressa nos põem a sonhar como a seguir nos tiram tudo, sem dó nem piedade., Vamos ver o que o tempo nos reserva...


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 01:17)

Por este andar não há frio, não há neve, não há chuva, não há nada! 
Estas últimas saídas são de


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2008 às 01:22)

... 



copyright © ECMWF


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jan 2008 às 01:35)

Pois é.Isto de ter 4 saídas de actualização modelar por dia ,com previsões até ao infinito,para além de vender bem,tem destas coisas.Há uma que nos indica ui,ui,  ...ui que é agora que aí vem.Depois ,calma e tranquilamente lá  vem outra que diz que não senhor,que ainda não é para já.Anima-se o forum para contrair-se logo adiante.
Há indicadores que apontam para uma mudança de posição dos centros de pressão logo no início de Fevereiro o que poderá provocar uma alteração significativa das actuais condições .Por enquanto,é só isso que podemos generalizar.
A médio prazo é só isso...O que acrescentarmos será especular.
A curto prazo,e aí com uma margem de erro muito diminuta,
a curto prazo vem aí um fim de semana completamente Tranquilo, de Caminha a V.Real de S.António apesar da nebulosidade (media-alta)que possa ocorrer.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2008 às 09:50)

E pronto dois dias depois de eu estar aqui ... e a previsão de chuva mais uma vez a ser sempre adiada .... 
A 15 janeiro era chuva depois de 23..
A 23 era chuva depois de 02 ...
A 25 era chuva a partir de 06 ... 

É sempre a adiar ... e chuva nada ....!!!

PS: Já agora lembram-se de dizer que Fevereiro prometia ... pois é... as condições iniciais mudaram ... os modelos assustaram-se com este anti-ciclone e tiraram toda a chuva que haviam dado ....
Começo a concordar com o com o blog do especialista em clima do Accuweather, Portugal e Espanha, preparem-se que  a seca vem aí !!!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2008 às 09:58)

Já agora o ultimo blog deste especialista ... 
......................................................................................................
*Quite Warm In The West*
Thursday, January 24, 2008
_Despite all the storms continuing to come into Northern Europe and push into Eastern Europe, there is little hope for any of this to come into southern parts of the continent, mainly for southern France, Portugal and into Spain. It really is looking like this ridge is going to hold in place for the next several weeks, keeping things quite dry over the area.

Over the next several weeks, there will be storms that try and push some rainfall into France, and might even succeed, but it looks like this ridge is holding so strong over Spain and Portugal that there will be no chance for getting much in the way of clouds, let alone rain, into the area. Towards the end of next week there is a storm that looks to push towards Portugal, but that looks to stall just to the west of the country, really keeping it dry and bringing even less chance for there to be any storminess into the area. As this storm gets caught off to the west, this will do nothing but pump the ridge of high pressure over the area. In fact, I would tend to think that if this happens, we could even have the ridge redevelop over Spain and France even, helping to keep the majority of Western Europe dry and mild. But with this strong high pressure over Western Europe, it tends to keep things over Eastern Europe quite cool and unsettled as we see winds coming out of the north for much of Scandinavia and into areas such as Ukraine, Bulgaria, Romania and even into northern Greece. But, this will be the subject for tomorrow on how much deeper this cold air can get. It does look like we could see this cold air trying to expand. Of course, in this pattern where we start to see some extreme ridging and even strong blocking developing, it's going to be tough to get exact details.

If you are looking for a nice place to discuss the weather, however tough or easy, there is a new part of AccuWeather.com that has forums on it for anything weather related. Even though there are parts there from storms happening in the United States, there is an U.K/Europe forum on there, and if there is enough interest, we can likely get even more in there for different parts of the world. Check it out at http://forums.accuweather.com/ and leave a message on there. I might even be on there some to respond, so keep an eye out there. As always, if you have any questions for me, my email address is alaneurope@accuweather.com._
Look global,
Forecast local

Fonte: Accuweather.com


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2008 às 10:01)

Como podem verificar não nos espera nada de bom ... e como sabem a maior parte do nosso país já se encontra em seca moderada (assim estava em Dezembro). Se não chover na Primavera e Verão ... vamos ter problemas em lagumas regiões especialmente interior Norte/Centro e Interior Alentejano !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 10:14)

Tenham juízo que ainda vamos ver neve este ano não me chame eu Mário Barros tanto cepticismo  sejam mais optimistas que não faz mal nenhum.

Só a partir de segunda ou terça feira começaremos a ter certezas mas já é mais que garantido que vai haver uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 10:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tenham juízo que ainda vamos ver neve este ano não me chame eu Mário Barros tanto cepticismo  sejam mais optimistas que não faz mal nenhum.



Se por um lado percebo as preocupações do Aurélio, por outro  também percebo o entusiasmo a que o MArio Barros nos vai habituando  ... eu quando olho para estes modelos ( e só recentemente comecei a ligar-lhes alguma coisa), tenho sempre a noção que estou a olhar para um género de balões... quando se aperta de um lado o ar passa para outro lado... e depois ainda jogamos com o factor tempo... mas anda tudo tão volátil que nem me arriscava a dizer que as próximas semanas vão ser de estabilidade anticiclónica, como não vou dezer que entra uma depressão com muita chuva, como não vou dizer que vem aí neve... isto anda tipo totoloto... só que com menos cenários a equacionar  vamos ver esta run, para pelo menos ver as tendências mais próximas...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 10:25)

Pouco a pouco o AA vai-nos começar a abandonar isso já uma certeza agora o que varia é a posição da depressão...e a entrada do ar frio que vai tambem acontecer agora quando certezas certezas só a partir de segunda/terça.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Nada particularmente interessante na run das 6z a meu ver... hoje nem isso


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2008 às 11:13)

Como os modelos mudam por completo em 12h00 ! Agora já vem tudo ao contrário: vento, chuva e muito frio (onde ontem quase nada disso estava previsto). *No final ainda vão colocar uma entrada de uma massa de ar tropical seca para irmos para a praia no Carnaval.*







copyright © ECMWF[/QUOTE]



Gerofil disse:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> copyright © ECMWF


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 11:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Como os modelos mudam por completo em 12h00 ! Agora já vem tudo ao contrário: vento, chuva e muito frio (onde ontem quase nada disso estava previsto). *No final ainda vão colocar uma entrada de uma massa de ar tropical seca para irmos para a praia no Carnaval.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Pois claro... e já me esquecia da outra variável... "variabilidade modelística"...  Acho que temos que voltar à maneira antiga... Olhar para o céu... e tentar adivinhar!!!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2008 às 12:01)

vitamos disse:


> Nada particularmente interessante na run das 6z a meu ver... hoje nem isso



Sim..
O run das 6z e até às 180h não traz mesmo nada de bom.
A partir das 180h é que pronto, não traz neve, mas traz alguma chuva...

Vamos lá ver o que diz o run das 12z..


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 12:26)

AnDré disse:


> Sim..
> O run das 6z e até às 180h não traz mesmo nada de bom.
> A partir das 180h é que pronto, não traz neve, mas traz alguma chuva...
> 
> Vamos lá ver o que diz o run das 12z..



Eles vao colocar a situação tão depressa como tiraram e se for preciso até a agravam.

Optismo meus amigos optimismo é que é preciso e muita pacência.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2008 às 13:10)

Dia 1 de Fevereiro deverá começar a chover no norte...eu penso que haverá precipitação nos dias que se seguem...quanto ao frio...acho que só comumas 36 a 48 horas de antecedência é que se confirmárá ou não...


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jan 2008 às 15:49)

jPdF disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/clima/info_clima/clim_informac.jsp
> E terás acesso ao relatório de dez 07 onde vem isso tudo explicado, e em que estado se encontra Portugal...



Já lá vão 2 dias mas obrigado pelo link. Deu para perceber que a situação do nosso país a nível de reservas de água no solo não é brilhante. Chuva precisa-se...​


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jan 2008 às 15:56)

Não sei se é um sítio fiável para previsões a médio prazo mas as coisas estão pouco agradáveis. Uns chuviscos a 2  e 3 e depois népia...

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/prec_frame.htm


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 16:37)

A run das 12z do GFS não traz alterações significativas... contudo enquanto ontem piorava tudo, hoje nem é má de todo... cada vez é mais credível que a partir de quarta possa chover a norte do país... tb passou a haver um pouco mais de frio, mas poderá não ser o suficiente para a ocorrência de neve... a partir de quinta, sexta já sei que dá sempre uma volta de 180º por isso nem quero ver


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 19:09)

Os modelos estão a atravessar um periodo de seca temporário tenhamos pacencia meus amigos pacencia...

Contentemo-nos com o algum frio dos próximos dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2008 às 19:21)

Eu só vejo AA e mais AA e só AA


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2008 às 20:48)

Calma...que as coisas vão mudar...o inicio de Fevereiro vai ser diferente. será ..e tou com fezada que a próxima run será favorável e animadora!
Eu não sou de Bragança, e lembro-me de ser puto e ouvir as noticias da neve em Bragança...e isso fez com que ganhasse algum alento quando me mudei para cá...por isso se nem neve, nem praia então vou-me embora outra vez!


----------



## Bgc (25 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

Bragança vai muito além de belos fenómenos meteorológicos, amigo


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2008 às 21:33)

Bgc disse:


> Bragança vai muito além de belos fenómenos meteorológicos, amigo



Concordo absulutamente


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

MSantos disse:


> Concordo absulutamente



Eu sei que vai...e gosto de viver aqui...estava só a descontrair!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 23:58)

Olha o frio  é apenas um pedacinho mas já começa a aparecer...31 e 1 hehe.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Jan 2008 às 00:57)

Muito sinceramente não vejo nada de especial no horizonte...apenas uns 3 a 5mm nas próximas 360H, enfim...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2008 às 02:28)

Mais uma corrida,mais uma viagem,
mais ilusões e desilusões com as previsões.
Os dias (no Inverno)vão passando,
dias que mais se parecem com outras estações.
No entanto, a Mudança acena, ainda que  longe, muito longe.
Tenho que chegar mais de perto 
para ver se é (será) mudança ou não.
E Janeiro que entrou revolto e tanto prometeu
despede-se assim,mais um,sem chama nem glória.
Habemos Fevereiro?...Há sinais preocupantes 
que induzem que vai continuar esta História...
No curto prazo ( 3, 4  dias )seguirá seguramente a Calmaria,
de Caminha a V.Real de S.António...


----------



## rochas (26 Jan 2008 às 04:59)

Pessoal com é isto está dificil. quando é que temos respostas certas? Eu já não percebo nada disto?neve? chuva? sol?


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

O INM já pôs para dia 1 queda de neve para a Sanábria, para a cota  de 800m...nada mau para começar!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 10:47)

rochas disse:


> Pessoal com é isto está dificil. quando é que temos respostas certas? Eu já não percebo nada disto?neve? chuva? sol?



Muito bem vindo rochas  contamos com a tua participação.

Bem...para os próximos dias teremos apenas sol e muitas nuvens altas.

Só a partir de dia 1/2 é que o cenário começa a mudar e poderemos ter chuva a nivel nacional  e quem sabe algo mais  vamos esperar pelas próximas desenvolvimentos nos modelos.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 11:01)

Mas que boa noticia esta o AA está em fase de enchimento por cima da Escandinávia 













Hmmmo cenário está a ficar muito interessante a partir de amanhã a pressão começa a baixar  adeus AA volta no próximo Inverno.


----------



## undertaker (26 Jan 2008 às 17:43)

ola a todos.sou ainda novo por aqui por isso espero aprender muito com voces.e entao quais sao as perspectivas de neve para o nosso pais em fevereiro?


----------



## Gongas (26 Jan 2008 às 18:03)

talvez venha alguma chuvinha no principio de fevereiro, mas depois devemos voltar a mesma coisa...sol...sol...sol...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 18:58)

undertaker disse:


> ola a todos.sou ainda novo por aqui por isso espero aprender muito com voces.e entao quais sao as perspectivas de neve para o nosso pais em fevereiro?



Bem vindo undertaker  contamos com a tua participaçao e faz as perguntas que quiseres das duvidas que tiveres que malta ajuda-te...tu e todos.

Bom a neve ainda não está 100% certa mas chuva já é garantida a partir de dia 1/2 de Fevereiro e algum frio tambem.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2008 às 20:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem vindo undertaker  contamos com a tua participaçao e faz as perguntas que quiseres das duvidas que tiveres que malta ajuda-te...tu e todos.
> 
> Bom a neve ainda não está 100% certa mas chuva já é garantida a partir de dia 1/2 de Fevereiro e algum frio tambem.



Eu concordo com as tuas expectativas...deverá haver chuva, o frio poderá aparecer, mas tenho observado nos modelos que as mudanças são constantes, a última mete chuva que nunca mais acaba a partir de dia 2, mas o frio foi-se! A penúltima mete frio e precipitação reduzida...vamos aguardar pela próxima run e tentar tirar algumas conclusões...


----------



## Henrique (26 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

OLAAAA 
Ja viram? parecemos ums pobres coitados no meio do deserto à procura de àgua. As anomalias nos modelos sao miragens ...da vontade de esticar o braço nem que de rastos for so para os agarrar 
Ao ponto em que chegamos! 
Enfim parece que estam a gozar conosco 
Ate mete medo ver isto 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/modelo/modelo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim (que finta) 

Esperemos, esperemos e esperemos....e aguardamos tambem para nao ser sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## jpaulov (26 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

palpita-me que a neve de Bragança, vai-se ficar ali pela Sanábria!... 

4,9ºC
1037 hPa


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

De certeza que Fevereiro será mais animado...de certeza que a tendência para  a estabilidade irá nos abandonar...certamente vai ser um mês de fenómenos interessantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Santa Mãezinha  é desta que vou ver vacas a voar.

Se esta amiga vem gelada apanhamos com um nevão que até andamos de roda não comprem sal pás e correntes que depois vão ver


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2008 às 02:48)

Não há optimismos que nos valham.
O frio parece ter ido sem nunca ter cá chegado.
Precipitação? Talvez alguma  confinada a Norte ,
lá para o início de Fevereiro.
Os modelos a médio prazo dão voltas, 
e nós andamos à roda sem sair do sítio.
A curto prazo (mais 3, 4 dias ) vira o disco e toca o mesmo.
E nos últimos 2 anos  daqui a 2, 3 dias lá ía nevando em
cotas bem baixas.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 11:33)

Os senhor do Kremlin enloqueceram  andam sempre adiantados felizmente aqui está uma carta para Janeiro de 2009  move-se um bocadinho mais para Este e ficamos congelados...começa-se a envidenciar uma entrada de ar frio e alguma precepitação por parte de quase todos os modelos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2008 às 12:39)

A run das 00 horas punha precipitação e neve nos Algarves com a 528 dam para o dia 10 de Fevereiro, agora a run das 06 tirou o frio e mete mais precipitação , onde anda os calmex's três caixas de calmex para mim


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jan 2008 às 13:09)

boas 

realmente isto é desesperante, o calmex já não bate tem de ser chanax e dose de cavalo 

abraço


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

Calma pessoal não é preciso desesperar  isto é um hobbie que temos que levar na descontracção embora por vezes nos ponha     
Mas nas Américas grandes tempestades, nas Ásias idem, Médio oriente idem " ", por isso só temos que estar tranquilos á espera da nossa vez e até lá gozar o Sol


----------



## Thomar (27 Jan 2008 às 13:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A run das 00 horas punha precipitação e neve nos Algarves com a 528 dam para o dia 10 de Fevereiro, agora a run das 06 tirou o frio e mete mais precipitação , onde anda os calmex's três caixas de calmex para mim



Realmente isto é de bradar aos céus  ainda hoje de manhã tinha ficado  com o facto de a temperatura a 850hpa para as 00h de 10 de fevereiro era de 0ºC no norte de África (agora mal toca na galiza), e já estava a sonhar com o país pintado de branco , ainda por cima nesse fim-de-semana faço anos e pensei que S. Pedro tinha pensado em dar-me um maravilhoso presente , mas não,  lá vou ter que tomar muitos calmex's!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

Bem que vos ouvir falar até parece que é normal nevar em Portugal ás toneladas  se bem se lembram os unicos locais normais onde costuma nevar em Portugal é serra da estrela e arredores e trás dos montes...o resto é por acréscimo por isso vamos lá acalmar porque o importante neste momento é a chuva se tivermos neve todos os anos (cota 0) mesmo que seje pouca é porque algo de estranho se passa  hehe claro que ela este ano tambem vai aparecer mas vamos aguardar 

Vamos devagar porque o comboio do arrefecimento só ainda começou a andar agora e ainda não passou por aqui.


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem que vos ouvir falar até parece que é normal nevar em Portugal ás toneladas  se bem se lembram os unicos locais normais onde costuma nevar em Portugal é serra da estrela e arredores e trás dos montes...o resto é por acréscimo por isso vamos lá acalmar porque o importante neste momento é a chuva se tivermos neve todos os anos (cota 0) mesmo que seje pouca é porque algo de estranho se passa  hehe claro que ela este ano tambem vai aparecer mas vamos aguardar
> 
> Vamos devagar porque o comboio do arrefecimento só ainda começou a andar agora e ainda não passou por aqui.




boas

mas eu nem quero neve,  quero qualquer coisa,  chuva forte,  trovoada, neve, nuvens,  mas nem isso 

abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2008 às 16:53)

Vejam a run das 12 só a partir das 300 horas, antes não vale a pena:...e é claro que isto de 180 horas para cima, acho que é markting!!!


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2008 às 16:54)

Bem sei que quando começamos a analisar modelos a longa distância é porque isto está mesmo mau, mas começam a surgir alguns sinais interessantes para Fevereiro.

Ensembles para a região de Bragança


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2008 às 18:30)

Olá a todos:
Vendo os 2 principais modelos(GFS e ECMWF) vislumbra-se quase uma união do A açoriano com A da Gronelândia o que favoreceria um advecção de Norte intensa na Ibéria.No entanto,segundo os modelos essa invasão de ar polar ficar-se-á pela França e Oeste ,surge o A açoreano ,não haverá fusão dos dois Anticiclones e lá vai outra vez a instabilidade para o Norte da Europa.
Depois lá mais para diante(10 dias) na ciência-ficção, o GFS  aponta para uma entrada fria continental.
Amanhã tira-a outra vez .
Entretanto ,as possibilidades de entradas frias vão-se reduzindo e
continuaremos nos próximos dias com esta tristeza franciscana que 
é esta super-hiper estabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2008 às 20:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> *Vejam a run das 12 só a partir das 300 horas*, antes não vale a pena:...e é claro que isto de 180 horas para cima, acho que é markting!!!




Situação bastante animadora...
Mais de 3 dias com temperaturas a 850 hPa entre os -4ºC e os -6ºC e previsão de neve até Lisboa no dia 11 de Fevereiro (claro que amanha já não está la nada )
Para a run das 12h (que costuma ser a mais pessimista), até é estranho...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Situação bastante animadora...
> Mais de 3 dias com temperaturas a 850 hPa entre os -4ºC e os -6ºC e previsão de neve até Lisboa no dia 11 de Fevereiro (claro que amanha já não está la nada )
> Para a run das 12h (que costuma ser a mais pessimista), até é estranho...



Eu estou a achar os run's cada vez mais esquesitos estou a suspeitar que vem ai algo em grande  :assobio::assobio:


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2008 às 23:12)

Eu vou fazer um estudo estatistico sobre as run´s a partir das 300 h...daqui por 12,5 dias eu divulgo as minhas conclusões..


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 00:05)

Bom aqui fica um gif uma animação do GFS  (isto deu uma trabalheira ui) peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade mas foi a primeira vez que fiz um gif 

Ena ena parece que vamos ter neve não  a 2 semana promete.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 00:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom aqui fica um gif uma animação do GFS  (isto deu uma trabalheira ui) peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade mas foi a primeira vez que fiz um gif
> 
> Ena ena parece que vamos ter neve não  a 2 semana promete.



bom trabalho  a ver se será nessa semana que isto melhora embora esse gif seja de um controlo de run... cada vez acho que modelos só ate 48h 72h se tanto


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2008 às 02:47)

Boas noites;
-Neste tópico que é de Previsão e Alertas,constato ,apesar do pouco tempo que dele usufruo participando com entusiasmo,
que há muitos  mais desejos,fezadas e efervescências emocionais do que uma análise sustentada na realidade que os modelos apontam.
Sim...eles dão voltas ,muitas voltas.
Há até voltas que nos fazem sonhar.
Recordo que há páginas inteiras deste tópico 
falando na neve que voltaria nos finais de Janeiro 
lá porque um modelo em determinada altura do dia 
elaborou uma previsão nesse sentido e
fazendo juz à tradição dos ultimos 2 anos,era certo sabido,não há 2 sem 3.
E práqui estámos ,no final de janeiro ,tenham calma, 
sejam pacientes ,
ai e tal,
agora é lá para 8, 9 de Fevereiro.
O que é plausível agora dizer, e não mais que isso,
é que, analisando os modelos,
amanhã ainda não será véspera de mudança alguma...
Quanto ao médio prazo há enorme divergência modelar...
Quando assim é ,cautelas e caldos de galinha...............
E claro, HAJA Esperança ...
ainda falta TODO O FEVEREIRO...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2008 às 10:52)

Já viram esta ultima run ...das 6h, eu diria que é no minimo engraçada e teriamos chuva, neve e frio durante 10 dias ... !!!
Era bom de mais para ser verdade ... mas o GFS gosta de animar a malta !!!


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 11:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Já viram esta ultima run ...das 6h, eu diria que é no minimo engraçada e teriamos chuva, neve e frio durante 10 dias ... !!!
> Era bom de mais para ser verdade ... mas o GFS gosta de animar a malta !!!



Na minha opinião pessoal é das run's mais interessantes que tenho visto (atenção que não vi as do fim de semana)... Porque afirmo isto:

- Esquecendo o longo prazo, existe uma situação de instabilidade muito acentuada, já para sabado... estamos a falar de 100 horas... e existe margem para desvios, que seriamos sempre afectados (com mais ou menos força)

- Parece que da precipitação não nos vamos livrar, a neve parece estar de parte, mas pelo menos mudanças neste cenário existem e quebram a monotonia!

Vamos ver as próximas runs, mas pelo menos as coisas estão mais bem compostas (sem nada de extraordinário, não queiramos tudo  )


----------



## Sam (28 Jan 2008 às 11:59)

olá a todos!!!
Onde posso encontrar esses runs, esses modelos??? 
Quero e neve....e....
Sam


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 12:41)

Sam disse:


> olá a todos!!!
> Onde posso encontrar esses runs, esses modelos???
> Quero e neve....e....
> Sam



Boas! 

Por exemplo: 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

Abraço


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 13:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Já viram esta ultima run ...das 6h, eu diria que é no minimo engraçada e teriamos chuva, neve e frio durante 10 dias ... !!!
> Era bom de mais para ser verdade ... mas o GFS gosta de animar a malta !!!



boas onde é que viste isso na run das 6h  pois a iso 0 entra de uma forma muito ténue  no norte do pais e quando entra não existe precipitação


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 13:25)

spiritmind disse:


> boas onde é que viste isso na run das 6h  pois a iso 0 entra de uma forma muito ténue  no norte do pais e quando entra não existe precipitação



Pois eu realmente também não vi... presumo que se calhar o aurélio possa ter visto quadros de precipitação ainda não actualizados de acordo coma run (é comum acontecer), mas a run não deixa de ser interessante, sobretudo pela tendência!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2008 às 14:03)

Os modelos estão a malucar
e uma pessoa fica maluca só de olhar
eu vou é aproveitar
enquanto não chover vou ver o mar



A partir do dia 2 até ao dia 13 metem cerca 90 mm em Olhão, se na próxima run isto desaparecer vou mandar um virus que os modelos metem o verão em Portugal


----------



## ppereira (28 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

spiritmind disse:


> boas onde é que viste isso na run das 6h  pois a iso 0 entra de uma forma muito ténue  no norte do pais e quando entra não existe precipitação



Pois também não vejo nada de especial. 
apenas neve para a estrela. pelo menos até dia 4. mais para a frente não interessa


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

Tá visto que devia ter visto o link , o meu site de informação é sempre o mesmo:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Já agora uma imagenzinha a condizer:


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2008 às 14:40)

Já agora desculpem lá, mas não percebo nada de ISO nem sei onde vao buscar as imagens que colocam, apenas sigo as linhas de pressão, e a cor no fundo, para verificar a temperatura a não sei quantos HPa

presumi que verde a chegar a peninsula ibérica seria frio, e fiz 1+1 (frio+chuva=neve), mas apenas nas terras mais altas.

Em termos de precipitação a situação que vi mais interessante é no Domingo com chuva em todo o país. Para nao cair de para-quedas cá vai a imagem.


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 14:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora desculpem lá, mas não percebo nada de ISO nem sei onde vao buscar as imagens que colocam, apenas sigo as linhas de pressão, e a cor no fundo, para verificar a temperatura a não sei quantos HPa
> 
> presumi que verde a chegar a peninsula ibérica seria frio, e fiz 1+1 (frio+chuva=neve), mas apenas nas terras mais altas.
> 
> Em termos de precipitação a situação que vi mais interessante é no Domingo com chuva em todo o país. Para nao cair de para-quedas cá vai a imagem.



Bom Aurélio eu tb ainda não percebo assim muito disto, mas acho que não estás muito fora da realidade. Apenas há uma questão. Seguindo a temperatura a 500 hPa, esta até apresenta um valor baixo no quadro que apresentas... O quadro que vi a 850 hPa para o mesmo periodo tinha no entanto a temperatura ainda acima de 0ºC. Uma pequena tabela que tenho para calcular a cota de neve, ainda dá valores acima certamente de 1200 metros, isto se chover! Ora a esta distÂncia temos que ser cautelosos. Agora a depressão com valores de precipitação interessantes parece querer ocorrer... mas até lá o frio que vai entrar pode não ser tanto assim, ou pode até ser! é esperar como sempre!


----------



## Sam (28 Jan 2008 às 15:00)

vitamos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por exemplo:
> 
> ...



oi Vitamos
Obrigada
 Abraços


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 16:15)

Está a sair a 12z... e não está pior que a 6z! Há uma tendência a querer aparecer... frio e chuva! Faltam 5 dias! Até que ponto este cenário será possível. Irá manter-se ou desaparecer??? acho que ninguém quer arriscar...


----------



## formiga (28 Jan 2008 às 16:39)

boa tarde a todos 
sem duvida esta run das 12 sera a mais fiavel que vi nos ultimos dias pois esta a afirmar a entrada de chuva e frio como vimos na run das 6 por este mutivo penso que vamos ter um carnaval com boas supresas para todos


----------



## formiga (28 Jan 2008 às 16:41)

o mario barros e que sabe


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

de todas as runs esta foi a que me despertou mais atenção pois embora ainda falte precipitação nesta situação haverá aguaceiros sob a forma de neve acima dos 800m no centro e 600/700m no norte 

















mas la esta vai ser uma incerteza pois nunca sabemos qual e quantidade de aguaceiros pós frontais 

e como sempre quando o frio esta instalado não haverá precipitação


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 18:37)

As cartas foram lançadas, o que vai acontecer esta por detras do pano, alguns ja se aperceberam outros ainda nao. Apartir de um dia desta semana este topico vai ser fustigado com tantos coments  Fala quem ja anda nisto a alguns anos bons. Nao notam que alguns membros n andam a falar mto? pQ SERA? Acompanhem os modelos consultem sites, vejam tendências, vejam comentários de alguns membros e vejam o que eles querem dizer com pequenas palavras mas que significam muito


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

Fiquei super entusiasmado com o run das 12z!
Dá vontade de fazer as malas e: "Serra de Montemorro aí vou eu!!!!"

Mas pronto, é melhor acalmar-me porque ainda faltam uns quantos dias. E a verdade é que tudo ainda pode mudar. Esperemos que mude para ainda melhor!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 19:07)

Comentar para que Fevereiro é que vai ser vai tudo dizer que o mês não devia acabar...

Vamos esperar que o caldo ainda está a começar agora a ferver.





Calma que a animação até tem o msn no lado direito nao é toda a gente isto só quem tem classe é que cosegue  bahh não vou mudar só a trabalheira por uma coisa mínima.


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 19:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Comentar para que Fevereiro é que vai ser vai tudo dizer que o mês não devia acabar...
> 
> Vamos esperar que o caldo ainda está a começar agora a ferver.


Uma vez na vida tou de acordo contigo companheiro mario barros


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

Ao menos uma vez na vida amigo Nuno 

Gosto bastante destas duas coicidências como é que é possivel estar um cenário tão interessante e os modelos ainda andarem ás aranhas  isto dá cabo do coração a qualquer um...vamos lá ver se não vamos ter que comprar sal e enlatados hehe 

Chuva já ninguem nos tira agora de que forma isso será uma incognita :assobio:


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2008 às 21:26)

Pronto, agora só faltava a chuva para o Carnaval ... Ora bolas !!! 





copyright © NOAA


----------



## olheiro (28 Jan 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Meu caro companheiro Mário Barros*

Quro antes de tudo manifestar-lhe o meu apreço pelo seu optimismo inquebrantável.

Quero igualmente manifestar-lhe a minha admiração pela força anímica que consegue introduzir neste Fórum. Já reparei que muitos bebem com avidez as palavras eventualmente premonitórias das suas análises meteorológicas.

E é interessante e entusiasmante acompanhar a esperança e a juventude com que a maior parte dos foristas subscrevem as suas saudáveis preocupações.

É um animador por excelência. Tiro-lhe o meu chapéu....Assim como saúdo o entusiasmo dos foristas que admiram a natureza no seu pleno vigor. E esperam sempre pelo momento mágico que poderá vir a seguir.

Para alguns no que a este respeito concerne não passarei de um Velho do Restelo. Mas pergunto e apesar desse risco:

Será que a meseta ibérica nas suas componentes espanholas, terão ficado  secas, áridas e quentes e frias num prazo curto ou já não o seriam assim há um milénio atrás...? E o sul do Tejo  português foi obra de apenas alguns séculos ?....A história mostra-nos similitudes entre o clima de agora e o clima de pelo menos algumas centenas de anos atrás.

A neve no Sul do país de forma mais visível em Janeiro de 2006 e mais soft em Janeiro de 2007 não corresponderá pelo seu curto aparecimento e duração temporal a fenómenos idênticos aos grandes nevões da década de 1940, às cheias do Tejo em finais da década de 70 (dois records absolutos batidos consecutivamente em 1978 e 1979,ja com as actuais barragens construídas) a que devemos associar o grande nevão nacional de 1983 e o menor de 1987...ou seja a epifenómenos próprios de climas como o nosso ?

Porquê outra vez neve em 2008 ? Porquê tanta expectativa contra ao que a natura pelas latitudes lusas nos habituou?

Talvez porque quem não sonha não alcança e não consegue vergar a força da natureza-...há que ter fé, agora e daqui a 50 anos....

E o Mário Barros está a demonstrar ser uma vontade, um querer... Saravah !!!

Venha a neve da nossa utopia...sobretudo venha água ...para que os nossos filhos e netos continuem a chapinhar nos Lameiros úberes do Norte ou nos pegos escondidos e refrescantes do Sul....


----------



## olheiro (28 Jan 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Meu caro companheiro Mário Barros*

Quero antes de tudo manifestar-lhe o meu apreço pelo seu optimismo inquebrantável.

Quero igualmente manifestar-lhe a minha admiração pela força anímica que consegue introduzir neste Fórum. Já reparei que muitos bebem com avidez as palavras eventualmente premonitórias das suas análises meteorológicas.

E é interessante e entusiasmante acompanhar a esperança e a juventude com que a maior parte dos foristas subscrevem as suas saudáveis preocupações.

É um animador por excelência. Tiro-lhe o meu chapéu....Assim como saúdo o entusiasmo dos foristas que admiram a natureza no seu pleno vigor. E esperam sempre pelo momento mágico que poderá vir a seguir.

Para alguns no que a este respeito concerne não passarei de um Velho do Restelo. Mas pergunto e apesar desse risco:

Será que a meseta ibérica nas suas componentes espanholas, terão ficado  secas, áridas e quentes e frias num prazo curto ou já não o seriam assim há um milénio atrás...? E o sul do Tejo  português foi obra de apenas alguns séculos ?....A história mostra-nos similitudes entre o clima de agora e o clima de pelo menos algumas centenas de anos atrás.

A neve no Sul do país de forma mais visível em Janeiro de 2006 e mais soft em Janeiro de 2007 não corresponderá pelo seu curto aparecimento e duração temporal a fenómenos idênticos aos grandes nevões da década de 1940, às cheias do Tejo em finais da década de 70 (dois records absolutos batidos consecutivamente em 1978 e 1979,ja com as actuais barragens construídas) a que devemos associar o grande nevão nacional de 1983 e o menor de 1987...ou seja a epifenómenos próprios de climas como o nosso ?

Porquê outra vez neve em 2008 ? Porquê tanta expectativa contra ao que a natura pelas latitudes lusas nos habituou?

Talvez porque quem não sonha não alcança e não consegue vergar a força da natureza-...há que ter fé, agora e daqui a 50 anos....

E o Mário Barros está a demonstrar ser uma vontade, um querer... Saravah !!!

Venha a neve da nossa utopia...sobretudo venha água ...para que os nossos filhos e netos continuem a chapinhar nos Lameiros úberes do Norte ou nos pegos escondidos e refrescantes do Sul....


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Meu caro companheiro Mário Barros*



olheiro disse:


> A neve no Sul do país de forma mais visível em Janeiro de 2006 e mais soft em Janeiro de 2007 não corresponderá pelo seu curto aparecimento e duração temporal a fenómenos idênticos aos grandes nevões da década de 1940, às cheias do Tejo em finais da década de 70 (dois records absolutos batidos consecutivamente em 1978 e 1979,ja com as actuais barragens construídas) a que devemos associar o grande nevão nacional de 1983 e o menor de 1987...ou seja a epifenómenos próprios de climas como o nosso ?
> 
> Porquê outra vez neve em 2008 ? Porquê tanta expectativa contra ao que a natura pelas latitudes lusas nos habituou?
> 
> ...



Sim de facto parece que estamos a entrar em termos meteorológicos num periodo parecido á decada de 40 e 50  um periodo cheio de lombas de frio e calor.

Quanto ao Saravah bem eu não tenciono ser lider de nada  gosto é de discutir a meteo e de ser desconfiado dos modelo. E aqui não podem haver lideres porque lideres somos todos porque afinal somos uma comunidade e tambem sendo uma grande comunidade convinha que fossemos todos optimistas já chega bem o AA já por si para nos dar cabo da cabeça se formos pessimistas ficamos piores ainda...venha a neve venha.

E malta participem  que é assim que esta comunidade cresce e quem não está registado é bom que o faça depressa se não não leva neve no quintal


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

boas

mas que grande post 



abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Jan 2008 às 22:12)

boas

bem parece que a chuvinha está ai  mas o cape anda fraquinho não é desta que vou filmar uma brutal trovoada 

abraços


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2008 às 22:13)

viva sou totalmente de acordo á ke ser optimista e lembrem-se que agua mole em pedra dura tanto bate...


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem parece que a chuvinha está ai  mas o cape anda fraquinho não é desta que vou filmar uma brutal trovoada
> 
> abraços


As trovoadas ficam para a Primavera, agora que venha o frio, neve, gelo...e os primeiros sinais são bons para Fevereiro


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2008 às 22:34)

Há muito que não via um run assim...parece que vamos ter festa!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

Estou a gostar muito desta run...






Afinal no Carnaval não vai chover, vai ser só neve, neve e mais neve:assobio::assobio::assobio:


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

Boa run sim senhora!!Agr que acabaram os exames e k eu vou poder curtir o freskinho é k vai ser!  MARAVILHA! Venha o frio e algo mais...ja estamos a implorar à tempo demais!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

Brigantia disse:


> Estou a gostar muito desta run...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro eu agora vou inverter o disco venha mas é o calor 

Nota: Sim senhor grande modelo


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Parece quem alguém anda a ler o que eu anda  escrever ah muito tempo, talvez o meu amigo spritmind ja teija mais de acordo comigo  Vem ai algo de bom a serio


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2008 às 22:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro eu agora vou inverter o disco venha mas é o calor
> 
> Nota: Sim senhor grande modelo




upss, já corrigi.


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

Brigantia disse:


> As trovoadas ficam para a Primavera, agora que venha o frio, neve, gelo...e os primeiros sinais são bons para Fevereiro



boas

pronto venha de lá essa neve que eu deixo   de preferencia sem frio  agora trovoada só na primavera  isso é que não possas 

abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

Mesmo que não neve...vai haver instabilidade!!! Eu adoro instabilidade!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 23:05)

Claro que vamos ter neve eu já contactei o S.Pedro e ele disse que vem ai um nevão ui o pessoal até vai ficar de olhos em bico...
Tava a ver que a neve não vinha fogo tenho 50 latas de atum na despensa e 10 garrafoes de agua tenho de os utilizar  que aquilo já está quase tudo fora do prazo  estou a contar com um bloqueio nacional a nivel nacional devido á neve 

-------

Agora a sério malta viva a chuva tudo aquilo que vier por acréscimo é bastante bom e estou optimista quanto ao acréscimo  os modelos estão bastante doidos mas já estão a começar a acertar o ritmo.

Ela vem ai 100% de certeza


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Assim já vale a pena ver os meteogramas...

Aqui fica o de Bragança.





Ainda falta bastante tempo mas aquele dia 4...será que vamos ter de fazer ponte:assobio::assobio:

Ensembles para a região de Bragança...(run das 12)Acho que na run das 18 ainda vão melhorar.


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 23:14)

Secalhar é melhor mesmo fazer ponte ai, apartir de agora é so melhorar


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2008 às 00:50)

Nuno disse:


> Parece quem alguém anda a ler o que eu anda  escrever ah muito tempo, talvez o meu amigo spritmind ja teija mais de acordo comigo  Vem ai algo de bom a serio



amigo nuno os modelos estão a melhorar de run pra run  oxala que tenhas razão já te disse que ficava extremamente contente que isto de viesse a concretizar  ate ja perdi o sono vou ficar a espera da proxima run


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 02:06)

Estou com um sorriso parvo a olhar para estes modelos
Até me vêm as lágrimas aos olhos, de tanta expectativa que criou neles. Mas no fundo é tão parvo este sentimento. Reparem que o que vem é tão "normal" para a época. Frio, chuva e neve. Realmente os ultimos anos têm-nos habituado a tão pouco.

Mas eu sou um Homem de Fé (e por isso até tenho andado a evitar escrever no tópico: "Suicidios 2007-2008"), e creio que caminhamos para uma entropia maior, o que significa cada vez mais frio e cada vez mais calor. Já tivemos anos seguidos com anomalias positivas, que venha então agora a neve para equilibrar.  Mas que o Verão seja quente O frio é giro e tal, mas é na altura dele. 
Chuva essa, sempre e em ambundancia, e de preferencia com trovoadas!

Estava aqui a pensar noutra coisa, há um ditado popular qualquer que diz mais ou menos o seguinte: Dia 2 de Fevereiro (dia de N.S. das Candeias), se as candeias se rirem (sol) está o inverno passado, se chorarem (chuva) significa que o inverno ainda está para vir.
Bem me queria parecer que ainda estavamos no Outono!

Então, alguém me dá alojamento em Bragança para eu ir aí tirar fotos à neve?!


----------



## *Marta* (29 Jan 2008 às 02:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro que vamos ter neve eu já contactei o S.Pedro e ele disse que vem ai um nevão ui o pessoal até vai ficar de olhos em bico...
> Tava a ver que a neve não vinha fogo tenho 50 latas de atum na despensa e 10 garrafoes de agua tenho de os utilizar  que aquilo já está quase tudo fora do prazo  estou a contar com um bloqueio nacional a nivel nacional devido á neve




Ainda bem que avisas que eu vou às compras esta semana e assim abasteço logo para os dias de neve!! 

(Esperemos bem que sim, que este tempo só me põe é deprimida!)


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2008 às 03:06)

*Re: Meu caro companheiro Mário Barros*

Será que a meseta ibérica nas suas componentes espanholas, terão ficado  secas, áridas e quentes e frias num prazo curto ou já não o seriam assim há um milénio atrás...? E o sul do Tejo  português foi obra de apenas alguns séculos ?....A história mostra-nos similitudes entre o clima de agora e o clima de pelo menos algumas centenas de anos atrás.

A neve no Sul do país de forma mais visível em Janeiro de 2006 e mais soft em Janeiro de 2007 não corresponderá pelo seu curto aparecimento e duração temporal a fenómenos idênticos aos grandes nevões da década de 1940, às cheias do Tejo em finais da década de 70 (dois records absolutos batidos consecutivamente em 1978 e 1979,ja com as actuais barragens construídas) a que devemos associar o grande nevão nacional de 1983 e o menor de 1987...ou seja a epifenómenos próprios de climas como o nosso ?

Porquê outra vez neve em 2008 ? Porquê tanta expectativa contra ao que a natura pelas latitudes lusas nos habituou?

Venha a neve da nossa utopia...sobretudo venha água ...para que os nossos filhos e netos continuem a chapinhar nos Lameiros úberes do Norte ou nos pegos escondidos e refrescantes do Sul....[/QUOTE]

Sim! Que venha algo.É urgente.Não só para os filhos e para os netos:
-Mas também para Nós que penámos de carestia.
Grande "Olheiro" que temos cá no forum.
Mas ,qual 2º velho do Restelo,
porquê tanta expectativa?
Não há ainda nenhuma consistência nos modelos.
Divergem imenso já a partir de sexta;
-mas  o mais grave é que quase todos coincidem em que será 
mais uma pequena erupção de ar frio marítimo ,nada de neves em cotas baixas, pois então, alguma chuva a norte e 
passado  o Carnaval de novo o nosso arqui-inimigo A em cima da fustigada há milénios Ibéria.
O Filme deste nosso Inverno Português é já um "remake" conhecido...
Oxalá esteja errado...
é que o ditado da esperança,
diz o contrário oh André:
Se até à Sra das Candeias (2 de Fev,)o Inverno estiver ausente,
se houver (tiver havido) muito sol até então,o Inverno estará para vir.
O que faz todo o sentido.
Que a tradição oral seja Conhecimento...
Sabemos que às assim  é...


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 03:23)

*Re: Meu caro companheiro Mário Barros*



nimboestrato disse:


> Oxalá esteja errado...
> é que o ditado da esperança,
> diz o contrário oh André:
> Se até à Sra das Candeias (2 de Fev,)o Inverno estiver ausente,
> ...



ah.. o que eu sei é assim: 
"Se a Senhora das Candeias rir, está o inverno para vir.
Se a Senhora das Candeias chora, está o inverno fora.
Se a Senhora das Candeias ri e chora, está o inverno meio dentro e meio fora."


Daí ter dito: "Bem me queria parecer que estavamos no Outono." Porque tudo indica que no dia da Senhora das Candeias haverá instabilidade. Assim o espero
Mas vamos então esperar para ver


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:25)

Bons dias:

Duas facções (de forma amigável) se começaram a formar. Os mais e os menos optimistas... Sinceramente é bom termos esperanças mas o que é certo é que os modelos são mesmo imprevisiveis a médio prazo. Nesta altura começou a sair o GFS das 6z... ainda só comecei a ver e já existe nas priemeiras horas (até dia 4) uma tendência: ADIAMENTO 

Por isso muitoooo calmante que isto anda difícil...


----------



## formiga (29 Jan 2008 às 11:00)

bom dia 
para manter a esperança site.
www.cdc.noaa.gov
vitaminos vai la ver


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 11:06)

formiga disse:


> bom dia
> para manter a esperança site.
> www.cdc.noaa.gov
> vitaminos vai la ver



Não encontro previsões para a Europa... manda-me o link directo se puder ser...


----------



## formiga (29 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

http://www.cdc.noaa.gov/map/images/ens/ens.html
aqiu vai


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 11:45)

Independentemente dos modelos e para os amantes da neve (nas zonas onde costuma ocorrer mais frequentemente) as primeiras previsões optimistas.

O freemeteo aponta para agua neve em Bragança e na Guarda. No primeiro caso dia 3, no segundo caso a partir de dia 2. Na Guarda existe a possibilidade de neve. É bom ver uma previsão de vez em quando para desenjoar dos modelos


----------



## ppereira (29 Jan 2008 às 11:54)

vitamos disse:


> Bons dias:
> 
> Duas facções (de forma amigável) se começaram a formar. Os mais e os menos optimistas... Sinceramente é bom termos esperanças mas o que é certo é que os modelos são mesmo imprevisiveis a médio prazo. Nesta altura começou a sair o GFS das 6z... ainda só comecei a ver e já existe nas priemeiras horas (até dia 4) uma tendência: ADIAMENTO
> 
> Por isso muitoooo calmante que isto anda difícil...



Também me parece que neve só para espanha. a run das 6z mata a chuva e a neve para portugal


----------



## *Marta* (29 Jan 2008 às 12:17)

vitamos disse:


> Independentemente dos modelos e para os amantes da neve (nas zonas onde costuma ocorrer mais frequentemente) as primeiras previsões optimistas.
> 
> O freemeteo aponta para agua neve em Bragança e na Guarda. No primeiro caso dia 3, no segundo caso a partir de dia 2. Na Guarda existe a possibilidade de neve. É bom ver uma previsão de vez em quando para desenjoar dos modelos



Venha daí a neve para a Guarda e eu prometo que faço reportagem completa!!


----------



## formiga (29 Jan 2008 às 16:19)

boa tarde 
run das 12


----------



## ppereira (29 Jan 2008 às 16:26)

formiga disse:


> boa tarde
> run das 12



melhorou mas tem q melhorar ainda mais. um pouco mais e


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 16:31)

ppereira disse:


> melhorou mas tem q melhorar ainda mais. um pouco mais e



Depende da perspectiva do observador... pelo que vi esta run a curto prazo (fim de semana de carnaval até terça), traz uma maior certeza de precipitação! Bom para o país sem dúvida nenhuma... em termos de frio nada de especial... neve talvez na serra da estrela, com um pouco de sorte também em Bragança...

Enfim a única consistência é ir diminuindo o numero de horas até ao fim de semana e o grau de previsão ser melhor


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2008 às 17:56)

Bom... no comments
Os outros modelos deviam segui o exemplo do WMC Moscovo

120h (ultima possibilidade de visualização... bem podia ir até aos 180h)

É disto que precisamos:


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2008 às 18:21)

Isso é que era mega frio!  Já estive mais optimista, mas vamos ver o que as proximas runs nos reservam...a tendencia de facto esta la e o frio em altitude é praticamente garantido, por isso so falta precipitação e que o anticiclone ajude...!


----------



## Bgc (29 Jan 2008 às 18:40)

BRUTAL


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

Mais uma vez a forte advecção de ar polar vai morrer na praia, isto é,
vai morrer bem perto do Norte da Península.Resultado :alguma chuva fraca a Norte na sexta com cotas de neve a rondar os 1000 m,e alguma chuva ,talvez mais consistente no Domingo em que chegará também a sul com cotas de neve ainda mais altas.Depois, bom depois, começa a ser futurologia mas os modelos até coincidem: Dorsal Anticlicónica outra vez em cima das nossas cabeças.
A mais de trezentas horas (a partir de 10 de Fevereiro) o GFS coloca robustas depressões  com 970 no centro, bem perto da Península.
Amanhã já não estarão lá.
Mas haja Esperança:- Ainda falta Todo o Fevereiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 19:34)

Calma pessoal chuva já a temos isso é garantido  que é o que faz mais falta neste momento agora neve vamos ter de esperar mais uns dias para termos a confirmação mas que tambem vem alguma vem agora as cotas são uma incognita :assobio:


----------



## Henrique (29 Jan 2008 às 20:25)

Se o caso actual se alterar e os modelos se passarem e, como por milagre, pelo 3º ano consecutivo, chegar a nevar em lisboa e arredores, ou ate chuva forte ou assim, peço para que nao me acordem XD.
Bom, agora a falar aserio, não é nada doutro mundo estas previsoes, no fundo no fundo preveem tudo aquilo a que nos infelizmente ja nao estamos abituados.
A chuva vem ai sim, mas vai fazer chorar muitos olhos de tristeza (sempre fui um bocado derrotista  mas, realista! ) friuzinho e tal. Depois vao dizer...."o quê so isto?" 
O que me está a deixar especialmente mais intressado é o que se irá passar depois desta primeira "instabilidade" se é que se possa chamar isto 
Enfim, esperar bem bem esperar da stress e faz chorar XD
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/modelo/modelo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Thomar (29 Jan 2008 às 20:25)

Boa noite a todos!

O site freemeteo retirou a precipitação  quase toda para Tomar para o dia 3 e 4.
Ontem à noite diziam que poderia chover 33,8mm  dia 3 e 4, hoje só 3,7mm...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 20:26)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> O site freemeteo retirou a precipitação  quase toda para Tomar para o dia 3 e 4.
> Ontem à noite diziam que poderia chover 33,8mm  dia 3 e 4, hoje só 3,7mm...



Thomar não desesperes eles queriam colocar 33.7mm mas esqueceram-se do 3  deve ter sido alguem a fazer os gráfico que tava com os copos.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

http://http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=21&la=18&gid=2741551&nDate=6

Como nao sei colar imagens...e so um apanhado patetico


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

Hummm...não me desagrada este run...(18)


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2008 às 22:42)

Ah pois é, tantas expectativas e depois nada...mas os grandes culpados são os modelos, e os senhores que os fazem que preveem maravilhas e depois de um momento para o outro tiram tudo. ainda ha dias tinhamos num dos mapas neve em todo o país durante 2 a 3 dias, no dia seguinte já não tava nada.
Por isso criamos ilusões e ficamos a espera que o país fike de novo branco.mas é bom ter essa esperança e é isso que faz mover a malta deste forum.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2008 às 22:45)

Se o Kremlin tiver razão...vai ser lindo...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

O frio de Moscovo e a precipitação do GFS é que era!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> O frio de Moscovo e a precipitação do GFS é que era!!!



Ui ui aquilo é de morrer com o pingo no nariz congelado  uma daquelas só em 2010.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2008 às 23:22)

Eu também não achei esta run nada má...
Para a madrugada do dia 4 tudo está em aberto


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2008 às 00:51)

de pouco em pouco os modelos la vão retirando o evento fabuloso de uns dias atrás como sempre , mas ainda existe uma possibilidade mínima de cair algo na madrugada de 4


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2008 às 05:37)

Olá  Bom Dia:
-Lá vem o chato ...Lá  vem   o corta-ilusões.
Pois é: Até temos uma situação prevista para as 12 horas de amanhã
que  seria interessante     .:                                                                                                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seria...Até poderia desembocar numa forte invasão de ar polar como aconteceu
em Março do ano passado.





Acontece que nos modelos começa a ganhar força a formação de um
Anticiclone Mediterrânico que vai impedir esta forte advecção polar de
baixar para sul de França.
Mais uma vez vamos morrer na praia.
A frente de Domingo ,com chuvas generosas mais a norte
que a sul,(com cota de neve alta)será ao que tudo indica o ponto alto
para uma situação que tanto prometia.
Muito pouco para a expectativa criada.
Peço desculpa das más notícias mas há que aguardar mais lá para diante:
-Ainda falta TODO O FEVEREIRO que às vezes é LOUCO...


----------



## psm (30 Jan 2008 às 06:42)

bom dia a todos escrevo pela 1ª vez neste topico eu sou mais fã de uma bela saudosa "onda de maré" que já não vejo há uns bons 12 ou 13 anos em 28 de dezmbro e gostaria de a ver no mês dos temporais (fevereiro) e que a acontecer seja com a maior amplitude de mare mas com estas condições de bloqueio no atlantico não tenho esperança pois o padrão deste ano não favorece.                                                                                                           saudaçoes a comunidade meteorologica


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 09:26)

Olha olha dá-se possiblidade de agua-neve estes tipos devem ser doidos  (tem toda a razão)

PS: Os modelos ainda tem muitas histórias para contar e vão ser todos muito boas 

Lisboa





Porto


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 11:04)

Boas:

A minha opinião pessoal baseada em modelos:

A acontecer algo, juntem por favor as vossas energias positivas AGORA! Este fim de semana é a altura...

As previsões da semana não morreram e chegaram praticamente intactas ao fim de semana... houve contudo um ligeiro diminuir da precipitação e um ligeiro aumento do frio. O fim de semana de carnaval para mim será o ponto chave e faltam apenas algumas horas... já nem é preciso entrar muito mais frio... As perspectivas são boas (pelo menos a cotas médias). Mas quando digo para porem a fé toda agora é porque os modelos não dão nada de muito animador para a frente... portanto vamos ver o que o fim de semana nos reserva! ACREDITEMOS! 

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

Em termos de PREVISÕES por enquanto:

Freemeteo - possibilidade de agua neve para a Guarda nos dias 2, 3 e 4. Possibilidade de neve dia 3.

Accuweather - Só chuvinha

Intellicast - Possibilidade de neve dia 2 para Bragança (estes tipos até costumam ser brandos nas previsões)

E agora é aguardar...


----------



## snowfall4all (30 Jan 2008 às 11:44)

Boas. Eis a previsão do snow-forecast com base no GFS para o final de Domingo ... esperemos que melhore ainda mais.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

Relativamento ao elemento branco, na minha opinião, a altura mais favorável, será sexta à noite e madrugada de sabado.
Vamos lá ver, já falta pouco.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2008 às 14:42)

snowfall4all disse:


> Boas. Eis a previsão do snow-forecast com base no GFS para o final de Domingo ... esperemos que melhore ainda mais.



Estes tipos até costumam ter razão.
Já vejo qualquer coisa ali para a serra de montemuro!

Começo mesmo a ficar empolgado


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 14:51)

Eu aguardo pacientemente a run das 12z do gfs... amais pessimista por sinal! Para ficar (ou não) mais esperançado. O que acho estranho (ou sensato) é a falta de previsões "optimistas". Já andei a correr uma data de sites e não encontro nada de extraordinário. Diria até que não vão de encontro aos modelos. Por mais perto que estejamos parece que ainda é cedo. Agora se a run das 12z aumentar a certeza de frio e chuva talvez possamos considerar um evento especial para o fim de semana! AH QUEM DERA!!!!!


----------



## ppereira (30 Jan 2008 às 15:02)

vitamos disse:


> Eu aguardo pacientemente a run das 12z do gfs... amais pessimista por sinal! Para ficar (ou não) mais esperançado. O que acho estranho (ou sensato) é a falta de previsões "optimistas". Já andei a correr uma data de sites e não encontro nada de extraordinário. Diria até que não vão de encontro aos modelos. Por mais perto que estejamos parece que ainda é cedo. Agora se a run das 12z aumentar a certeza de frio e chuva talvez possamos considerar um evento especial para o fim de semana! AH QUEM DERA!!!!!



pois....
eu estou pessimista
diria mesmo que este ano foi, é e será uma desilusão.
dezembro ainda prometeu, janeiro foi o que se viu e fevereiro não parece dar noticias muito diferentes.
uma chuvinha aqui, uma água/neve ali e uns cm de neve no topos das montanhas. nada de mais. 
afastada está a possibilidade de grande queda de neve com acumulação por várias dias/semanas
e mesmo que venha alguma coisa de diferente a partir do final de fevereiro e março irá derreter no espaço de um ou dois dias. paciência.
espero que esteja errado....


----------



## ppereira (30 Jan 2008 às 15:12)

neve na grécia



Heavy Snow, Winds Disrupt Flights, Power in Greece 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mail this story to a friend | Printer friendly version 

GREECE: January 30, 2008


ATHENS - Sudden heavy snowfall across much of Greece on Tuesday and gale-force winds in the Aegean sea grounded dozens of flights, forced ships to remain docked in ports and cut power in many areas, officials said. 


Snow flakes even made a brief appearance over the Acropolis in central Athens with heavier snowfall causing traffic disruptions in the capital's northern suburbs. 
"There is a ban on sailing at least until this afternoon from the port of Piraeus to all Aegean islands," a Merchant Marine official who requested anonymity told Reuters. "All ships including passenger ferries for the islands have been ordered to stay in the port for the second day." 

The other nearby ports of Lavrio and Rafina had also banned ships from leaving apart from a ferry to the nearby island of Evia, she said. 

Dozens of domestic flights from Athens to the islands including Crete, Samos and Milos were cancelled due to the strong winds. 

Meteorologists said the weather would improve by Wednesday but temperatures would remain below freezing. 

"The winds will continue to be strong until tonight and temperatures will drop to minus 9 Celsius mainly in northern Greece," metereologist Theodore Kolydas told broadcaster Mega TV. 

Greece's power utility PPC said the winds and falling trees had caused power outages, including in the northern city of Thessaloniki. (Reporting by Athens bureau, Writing by Karolos Grohmann, Editing by Myra MacDonald)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2008 às 15:35)

olhem o meteociel a elouquecer...
neve no norte e centro 120 horas...está la! 


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=120&mode=2





só que nao acontece!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2008 às 15:37)

alias ate é so norte mesmo!

estao a sair os modelos vamos ver o que trazem...estou confiante!


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 16:14)

Já não quero ver mais nada desta run... até ás 108 horas já chegou...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2008 às 16:33)

loooooooool e pufffffff la se foi tudo lol!
eskeçam venha daí o calor que este inverno e para eskecer!


----------



## ppereira (30 Jan 2008 às 16:35)

vitamos disse:


> Já não quero ver mais nada desta run... até ás 108 horas já chegou...



ehehehe
2008 é "annus horribilis"


----------



## mafr (30 Jan 2008 às 16:36)

Isto está-se a tornar irritante. Não vejo neve nenhuma no meteociel nem às 120 nem em lado algum.

Talvez devesse-mos ter mais cuidado com o que afirmamos e acima de tudo com as ilusões que vamos crinado uns nos outros.

Quanto a modelos o melhor é não dar muita importância e valorizar mais oa dados históricos, não transformando situações correntes de inverno em pseudo-grandes nevões.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 16:40)

mafr disse:


> Isto está-se a tornar irritante. Não vejo neve nenhuma no meteociel nem às 120 nem em lado algum.
> 
> Talvez devesse-mos ter mais cuidado com o que afirmamos e acima de tudo com as ilusões que vamos crinado uns nos outros.
> 
> Quanto a modelos o melhor é não dar muita importância e valorizar mais oa dados históricos, não transformando situações correntes de inverno em pseudo-grandes nevões.



A grande questão é: Não são os modelos a melhor fonte de previsão meteorológica? A questão e dizes bem é a criação de espectativas exageradas. Contudo mesmo dentro daquilo que não era exagerado os modelos a curto/médio prazo andam completamente doidos. Ou seja uma das fontes mais fiáveis... não é FIAVEL!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2008 às 16:46)

mafr nao viste porque sai a nova run mas como eu disse e seria de prever la se foi tudo meus amigo logo eles voltam a por alguma coisa!


----------



## ppereira (30 Jan 2008 às 16:53)

Sim também acho q esta run está demasiado pessimista.
o Weather Forecast já dá neve para Leon e ainda de manhã dava chuva. até para brangança já dá uma mínima de -1ºC para sexta à noite.

São uns a tirar e outros a pôr


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

Ainda existe alguma indefinição que resulta da incerteza na intensidade e posição dos campos de altas pressões. Numa posição mais favorável, teremos maior quantidade de precipitação e neve a cotas um pouco mais baixas. No entanto, será sempre um episódio fraquito e de curta duração. A cota de neve poderá andar pelos os 800m, na situação mais favorável, ou pelos 1000/1200 metros, se acabar por ocorrer aquilo que indica esta saída.


----------



## Bgc (30 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

*inm*:

Dia 1 (viernes)

En Galicia, Area Cantabrica Y Norte De Navarra, Se Preven
Precipitaciones Debiles, Localmente Moderadas, Que Se Extenderan
De Forma Mas Debil Al Norte De Castilla Y Leon, Alto Ebro Y
Pirineos, Y Es Probable Que Tambien Hasta El Norte De Aragon Y
Sistemas Central E Iberico. Nuboso En El Resto De La Mitad Norte
Peninsular Y En Canarias, E Intervalos Nubosos En El Resto Del
Pais. Cota De Nieve De 1500 M En El Centro Y 1200 M Bajando A 800
M En El Norte Peninsular.


Temperaturas En Ligero Ascenso En La Peninsula Y Baleares, Salvo
En El Cuadrante Suroeste Peninsular Donde No Varian Y En Ligero
Descenso En Canarias. Heladas Debiles  En El Interior De La Mitad
Norte.

Viento De Componente W Moderado En La Mitad Norte Peninsular Y
En Baleares, Con Intervalos De Fuerte En El Litoral Cantabrico.
Del Ne Moderado En Canarias.


Dia 2 (sabado)

En El Cantabrico Oriental, Norte De Navarra Y De Los Pirineos, Se
Preven Precipitaciones Debiles, Que Podrian Extenderse Al Resto
Del Cantabrico, Alto Ebro Y Baleares Y De Forma Debil Y Dispersa
Al Sistema Central E Iberico Asi Como Al Oeste De Canarias Y
Areas De Montana Del Norte De Andalucia. Intervalos Nubosos
En El Resto Del Tercio Norte, Sureste Peninsular Y En El Norte De
Las Islas Canarias. Predominio De Poco Nuboso En El Resto Del
Pais. Cota De Nieve De 800 M En El Cantabrico Y 600 M En Pirineos.

Brumas Matinales En Puntos De La Mitad Sur Peninsular.

Temperaturas En Descenso Ligero En Todo El Pais, Mas Acusado En
El Cuadrante Nordeste Peninsular Y Baleares.

Viento De Componente N Moderado En El Cuadrante Nordeste
Peninsular Y Baleares, Con Intervalos De Fuerte En El Nordeste De
Girona. Del Ne Moderado En Canarias.


Dia 3 (domingo)

En La Mitad Noroeste Peninsular Se Preven Precipitaciones Debiles
O Moderadas Que En Galicia Podrian Ser Localmente Fuertes Y Con
Tormenta, Ademas De Persistentes En El Suroeste De Dicha
Comunidad. En El Area Cantabrica Ocasionalmente Tambien Podrian
Ir Acompanadas De Tormenta. Es Posible Que Con Caracter Debil Al
Final Del Dia Alcancen El Resto De La Peninsula, Salvo El Sureste
Donde Al Igual Que En Baleares Se Preven Intervalos Nubosos. Cota
De Nieve De 1000 M En El Cantabrico Y 1300 M En El Resto.


Temperaruras Sin Cambios O En Ligero Ascenso En La Peninsula Y
Baleares Y En Ligero Descenso En Canarias.

Viento Del Sw, Moderado En La Mitad Oeste Peninsular Con
Intervalos De Fuerte En Zonas En El Litoral Y Zonas Altas Del
Norte, Flojo A Moderado Del S En El Resto De La Peninsula Y
Baleares. Del Ne Moderado En Canarias.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2008 às 18:17)

Boas tardes:
-E o pior dos cenários está instalado: é que depois desta fraca instabilidade que atingirá o seu pico no domingo( alguma chuva mais a norte que a sul e cotas de neve acima dos 1000m),
virá fluxo de SW no bordo Oeste do Anticiclone Mediterrânico...resultado :
chuviscos a Nw ( minho e Douro Litoral) e temperaturas amenas para a época.
Depois os modelos apontam para o regresso do A bem em cima de nós.
Pior era impossível.
Mas ainda falta Inverno...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 19:05)

Calma pessoal calma ainda faltam 2 meses para o Inverno acabar muita coisa pode acontecer.

Para além disso as temperaturas já estão a descer...os modelos andam muito radicais pouco se pode confiar.


----------



## Gongas (30 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

O que mete~mais raiva, é que um país como a GRÉcia, mais a sul e também junto ao ver, quase todos os anos tem neve...e nao é por ixo k nao tem veroes bem quentes....até no iraque...


----------



## Gongas (30 Jan 2008 às 19:22)

Queda de neve na Grécia 

Data: 30 de Janeiro de 2008  
Autor: IM  


A intensa queda de neve que se verificou ontem em quase toda a Grécia e os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir no mar Egeu, obrigaram a que dezenas de voos não se tivessem realizado, para além de terem obrigado dezenas de navios a permanecer em terra e igualmente ocasionado cortes de energia em diversas regiões.


A neve chegou a cair durante um breve período de tempo no centro de Atenas, causando problemas de tráfego em diversos pontos da cidade.

FONTE: IM


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 19:26)

M-E-D-O seria o caos nacional  demorariamos umas semanitas a voltar ao sitio depois de tanto estrago.





Uma destas só lá para 2015.


----------



## Henrique (30 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

Cada vez ta mais dificil prever o tempo  Ja tou a dar em doido, hoje é uma coisa, daqui a puco é outra completamente difrente, mas afinal o que se passa com os modelos? Grrrrr


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2008 às 19:49)

Para 5, 6 dias não será dificil.Agora quando olhámos modelos para 10 dias ou mais, aí já sabemos que a previsão meteorológica é bastante falível.O melhor será não  fazer sonhos com realidades que não existem.E para os próximos 5, 6 dias o quadro está mais ou menos defenido.E quanto às neves na Grécia , Na Turquia e até no Iraque é óbvio que isso tem a ver com a Continentalidade daqueles países.Ao contrário,  nós estamos na ponta ocidental, eu diria , quase mar(oceano Atlântico) dentro e com a desvantagem de haver precipitações normalmente com ventos do quadrante Oeste.Logo ,bem temperadinhos pelo vastíssimo Oceano adjacente.
Temos que por Portugal lá mais para o interior europeu...


----------



## Nuno (30 Jan 2008 às 20:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> M-E-D-O seria o caos nacional  demorariamos umas semanitas a voltar ao sitio depois de tanto estrago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu em cada post aumentas a data, era 2010 agora ja é 2015 tu és demais


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 20:10)

Nuno disse:


> Tu em cada post aumentas a data, era 2010 agora ja é 2015 tu és demais



É conforme a gravidade da situação tento não mandar datas ao ar


----------



## Nuno (30 Jan 2008 às 20:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> É conforme a gravidade da situação tento não mandar datas ao ar



Tamos com azar companheiro


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2008 às 20:35)

O próximo run retirará ou alimentará as nossas esperanças...o tempo começa a esgotar e penso que a seguir esta run não haverá muito mais a dizer...ou então quem sabe abrimos o tão desejado tópico...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 20:48)

passa por cima o prato do dia ar quentinho é bom...eu já começo achar que qualquer dia passamos tanto tempo sem ver chuva que quando chover fica tudo a pensar que é alguma bruxaria que o governo anda a fazer


----------



## Nuno (30 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> passa por cima o prato do dia ar quentinho é bom...eu já começo achar que qualquer dia passamos tanto tempo se ver chuva que quando chover fica tudo a pensar que é alguma bruxaria que o governo anda a fazer



Nao, é que qualquer dia esquecemos a neve, e andamos aqui como andamos agora mas em vez de ser para a neve é para a chuva, ja faltou mais..


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

Nuno disse:


> Nao, é que qualquer dia esquecemos a neve, e andamos aqui como andamos agora mas em vez de ser para a neve é para a chuva, ja faltou mais..



Pensem positivo, com tanta espera, quando a neve cair é mais estimada! Vai abrir até telejornais!


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

ke raiva esta a nevar torrencialmente em jerusalem e aki nada não 'e justo


----------



## Nuno (30 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

Rog disse:


> Pensem positivo, com tanta espera, quando a neve cair é mais estimada! Vai abrir até telejornais!



Gostei


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Por aqui na Madeira os próximos dias tambem a temperatura irá descer significativamente, e olhando as temperaturas a 850hpa existe uma probabilidade de queda de neve no Pico Ruivo.








Modelos em comparação:


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

esta a sair a run e ate agora a historia repete-se quando existe precipitação nada de frio


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2008 às 22:14)

pois é meus amigos mais uma run muita má  acho que agora sim o que se está a modelar será o que irá suceder  mais um possível evento que irá ficar por terra ....


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2008 às 22:28)

Se acontecer algo de interessante aqui, será de sexta para sábado...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

Já não vai haver nada a fazer.
Do frio,saberemos noutras paragens.

Por cá, 
Carnaval na rua...

Talvez Páscoa em casa...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

É um lindo bicho mas devia tar no meio da peninsula ibérica.





A ondulação que o bicharoco no meio do Atlântico está a provocar...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

Epá, estive agora a ver o run das 18z do "meteociel" e o cenário é do pior.
A neve desapareceu toda, e a precipitação é misera.

E um super mega anticiclone ali para o norte da Islândia não? De modo a que as depressões descessem todas em latitude e viessem geladas!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 09:52)

Tendência é que é mais tarde ou mais cedo manifesta-se nem que seje para o ano  eu continuo confiante.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

Alguém sabe onde está o livro de reclamações? Sucessivos atrasos na entrega do material  . Isto não pode continuar


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 10:08)

E o mundo está assim no ultimo dia de Janeiro China Médio Oriente e América do Norte debaixo de neve  e a Europa é a ilha tropical.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2008 às 10:10)

Run das 6z... lá volta a descer a cota, mas agora de domingo para segunda, lá volta a ser uma run mais optimista, blá, blá... mas alguém já credita nisto?   

(Qualquer dia o meteoPT cria tecnologia para fazer os seus próprios modelos...  )

PS: Pelos menos o gfs é especialista em criar animação... como dizia o jpmartins é sempre a adiar a encomenda... e lá começam a criar cenários do caos mais para a frente! É para nos dar assunto de conversa!


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2008 às 11:09)

BONS DIAS:
             E agora para animar a malta :






something completely diferent:
-Lá está o GFS a brincar connosco.
15.2.08 neve à cota zero em todo o Portugal Continental.
Exactamente 25 anos depois do último episódio de neve
consistente aqui na região do Porto ,(15.02.83).
Estes rapazes do GFS são mesmo nossos amigos.
Logo à tarde metem prá mesma hora uns sudoestes valentes mas enquanto o pau vai, folgam as costas.Até logo à tarde ainda sonhamos.


----------



## ppereira (31 Jan 2008 às 11:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> BONS DIAS:
> E agora para animar a malta :
> 
> 
> ...





 agora sim.... se isto se concretizar vai ser o nevão do século.


----------



## ppereira (31 Jan 2008 às 11:42)

e logo num fim de semana para se poder aproveitar. 
pena ser a 384h
qdo lá chegarmos não passa de uma miragem


----------



## formiga (31 Jan 2008 às 12:59)

bom dia 
mario barros vai haver supresa ou nao este fim de semana de carnaval?


----------



## formiga (31 Jan 2008 às 13:01)

havera alguma alteraçao na run das 12 para a festa


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 13:10)

formiga disse:


> bom dia
> mario barros vai haver supresa ou nao este fim de semana de carnaval?



Ainda é um pouco cedo para ter certezas está tudo a mudar muito depressa vamos esperar até 48 horas antes do evento... mas a tendencia está lá


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda é um pouco cedo para ter certezas está tudo a mudar muito depressa vamos esperar até 48 horas antes do evento... mas a tendencia está lá



O IM mudou a cota de neve de "pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela para "acima de 1200 metros".

Eu acho que o IM com o passar dos tempos tem andado mais optimista nas previsões


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

Depressão??


----------



## Sam (31 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

OLÁ
Então a neve vem???? 
 
sam


----------



## formiga (31 Jan 2008 às 17:47)

AS BOAS NOVAS VAO SAIR NA RUN DAS 18
AQUILO QUE TANTO QUEREMOS VAI LA ESTAR


----------



## formiga (31 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

ELA VEM AI E COM MUITA FORÇA


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

Eh Pá


----------



## olheiro (31 Jan 2008 às 21:04)

Já saíu a previsão do INM para o período de 1 a 7 de Fevereiro. Entrada de três Frentes intermitentes com chuva por vez forte no Norte e Noroeste, e queda de neve a cotas médio altas....Ha que ler nas entrelinhas, e para todos os efeitos Portugal tem um litoral enorme que esta previsão não contempla por motivos óbvios....


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2008 às 22:06)

A segunda de manhã é a nossa esperança...


----------



## formiga (31 Jan 2008 às 22:28)

isto esta a melhorar na run das 18


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

"vivo num país tropical...abençoado por Deus..."


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> "vivo num país tropical...abençoado por Deus..."





Espetaculo  o que eu me ri...o nosso país é abençoado pela nossa senhor de Fátima.

Como estão as coisas pessoal a nivel de modelos ?


----------

